# Formula NEOPOS Austausch-Thread



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2018)

Hi,

ich eröffne hiermit den Thread, in dem jeder der mag, seine Gabel + Setup postet und in dem man sich gerne mit Er-fahrungen austauschen soll.
Gabel: RS Lyrik 2016 mit 170mm Federweg und FAST 3-way Kit.
Bisher mit AWK 65/130 PSI gefahren, 84 Kilo Körpergewicht.
Jetzt 2 Neopos mit 70 PSI für 28% SAG, im Stehen gemessen.
Macht erst einmal soweit (subjektiv) einen guten Eindruck.

Er-fahrung folgt.

Grüße in die Runde...


----------



## chris-2 (1. Mai 2018)

Wenn ich meine neue Gabel mal habe werde ich die Neopos auch mal testen. Ist sicher ein interessantes Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (3. Mai 2018)

Cosmic hat die Teile jetzt und sind bestellt, werde dann berichten.
Sonst 
Selva 180mm
Grüne CTS
11 Klicks Rebound (von ganz zu)
11 Klicks Druckstufe (von ganz zu)
10ml Öl in der Luft Kammer...
Ich glaub so wars wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe...oder von ganz auf???


----------



## freetourer (3. Mai 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ...
> Gabel: RS Lyrik 2016 mit 170mm Federweg und FAST 3-way Kit.
> Bisher mit AWK 65/130 PSI gefahren, 84 Kilo Körpergewicht.
> Jetzt 2 Neopos mit 70 PSI für 28% SAG, im Stehen gemessen.
> ....



Heißt das, Du hast statt der AWK jetzt Neopos drin? - Was war/ist der Grund?







Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ...
> Macht erst einmal soweit (subjektiv) einen guten Eindruck.
> 
> ...



Was ist damit gemeint?


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Mai 2018)

Ich habe nun 2 Neopos statt AWK drin und werde das testen, weil mich die Performance im Vergleich eben interessiert.
Ich mache lieber eigene Er-fahrungen anstatt zu glauben oder nicht, was andere meinen.

Der Luftdruck wird aber doch noch etwas erhöht auf 75 bis 80 PSI.

Mir kommt es subjektiv so vor, das 2 Neopos mit 70 PSI sensibler auf dem ersten Drittel des Federwegs ansprechen, als mit AWK 130 und Hauptkammer 65 PSI.


----------



## freetourer (3. Mai 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich habe nun 2 Neopos statt AWK drin und werde das testen, weil mich die Performance im Vergleich eben interessiert.
> Ich mache lieber eigene Er-fahrungen anstatt zu glauben oder nicht, was andere meinen.
> 
> ...



Ich finde das Neopos - Thema auch sehr interessant - es scheinen ja auch schon einige Leute mit solchen oder ähnlichen Dingern unterwegs zu sein.




Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mir kommt es subjektiv so vor, das 2 Neopos mit 70 PSI sensibler auf dem ersten Drittel des Federwegs ansprechen, als mit AWK 130 und Hauptkammer 65 PSI.



Der AWK - Kolben rennt im ersten Drittel ja noch nicht los, demnach müsste eigentlich das Ansprechen mit AWK bei niedrigerem HK-Druck erstmal besser sein.

Es könnte natürlich sein, dass das HK-Volumen etwas kleiner ist als das Volumen der Positiv-Kammer mit Neopos und deshalb man mehr Gegendruck bekommt. - Wieviel Volumen haben 2 Neopos etwa?


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Mai 2018)

Sind ähnlich lang, wie Weinkorken, nur 35mm Durchmesser.

Ich bin eben 10x steile Treppen bei uns gefahren, mit 80 PSI.
Am Schluss ohne jegliches Bremsen ins Flat. Dabei habe ich schlussendlich die HS-Druckstufe um 3 Klicks erhöht, um damit einen ähnlichen Federwegverbrauch wie mit meiner AWK-Einstellung zu erzielen.
Dabei fühlte sich die Arbeit der Federgabel mit Neopos aber „geschmeidiger“ an.


----------



## Xyz79 (5. Mai 2018)

Kennt jemand nen online Shop wo die schon gelistet sind? Und am besten auch die abgedrehte Vielzahnnuss. 
Find da ums verrecken nix.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2018)

Warum müssen sie gelistet sein? Habe Freitag vor einer Woche telefonisch bei BC bestellt und tags drauf waren sie in der Packstation.


----------



## kasimir2 (5. Mai 2018)

@Trail Surfer 

Hallo, 
kannst Du mir bitte sagen was die Teile für einen Durchmesser haben?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2018)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> @Trail Surfer
> Hallo,
> kannst Du mir bitte sagen was die Teile für einen Durchmesser haben?
> 
> ...


25mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (6. Mai 2018)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand nen online Shop wo die schon gelistet sind? Und am besten auch die abgedrehte Vielzahnnuss.
> Find da ums verrecken nix.



Hier:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Formula/Neopos-Volumenspacer-p64905/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Xyz79 (6. Mai 2018)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Hier:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Formula/Neopos-Volumenspacer-p64905/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Danke. 
Hatte ich dann doch auch gefunden.


----------



## kasimir2 (6. Mai 2018)

@Trail Surfer 

Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Mai 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Für Suchende...ich hätte noch einen Neopos übrig, Festpreis 10 Euro + Versand(kosten) nach Wahl.


Edit: Reserviert.


----------



## burn23 (8. Mai 2018)

Fliegen die Neopos eigentlich lose in der Luftkammer rum oder werden die irgendwie fixiert? Der Durchmesser ist ja kleiner als der Innendurchmesser der Gabel...


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2018)

Bei meiner Lyrik passt es ziemlich genau, da „fliegt“ nichts rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (12. Mai 2018)

Wenn ich richtig gemessen habe (nur auf die Schnelle mit Maßband):
Länge: 46mm
Durchmesser: 25mm
Ergibt ein Volumen von ca. 22,5ml
Ich fang mal mit einem an.
Ride on.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Mai 2018)

Hier noch ein Foto.


----------



## Tobiwan (14. Mai 2018)

Na da hab ich mich wohl schwer vermessen. Hab die Infos mal oben angepasst. Bleibt aber bei einem Korken zum Testen.
Wie sind die Erfahrungen von Euch zu den Neopos? 
Ich denke es wäre sinnvoll, wenn Ihr dazu schreib, wie viel Flüssigkeit Ihr vorher in welcher Gabel (35, Selva, Pike) drinnen hattet. Sonst wird es sehr schwer Ergebnisse zu vergleichen.
In etwas so:
Gabel: 35
Flüssigkeit: 15ml
Neopos: 1 x
Fahrbericht: blablabla...
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## der freed (14. Mai 2018)

Selva, 180mm
15ml öl
Jetzt
15ml plus 2x korken
Fahrtbericht.: feinste F***sahne, ne im Ernst. Fährt sich wirklich verdammt gut jetzt, steht gefühlt sehr hoch im Federweg, hat eine ordentliche endprogression und ich bin „gefühlt“ damit schneller, denke ihr wisst wie ich das meine. 
Inklusive der Grünen CTS und neuem Öl  in der Kartusche marschiert das Ding ganz schön und kann damit auf jeden Fall mehr als ich


----------



## rakoth (15. Mai 2018)

Hm, mir wurde gesagt, das Öl in der Luftkammer braucht man dann nicht mehr - verträgt sich auch nicht mit den Neopos...
Was stimmt denn nun? @der freed Du hast also noch 15ml Öl in der positiv Kammer?


----------



## der freed (15. Mai 2018)

Also die 5ml würde ich alleine schon wegen der Schmierung drin lassen, das die Luftkammer nicht so trocken läuft. 

Hatte davor alles neue gemacht und dann die Teile recht spontan bekommen und einfach mal rein geworfen, eben zu den Standard mäßigen 15ml die ich als fahre. Vorteil der Korken ist ja eher der verbesserte mid Support der Gabel und nicht die Progression hinten raus, daher würden sie einfach mal reingeworfen.

Wie es sich ohne das Öl bzw nur mit 5ml fährt müsste ich mal noch testen. Aber aktuell mit 15ml Öl und 2 neopos korken, sehr geil! Kann nichts im Sinne von „verträgt sich nicht“ feststellen! Vllt macht das Öl die Teile auf Dauer kaputt, das weiß ich nicht.

Habe jetzt noch einen über und überlege ernsthaft ob ich den klein geschnitten in meinen X2 Dämpfer wursteln soll...


----------



## rakoth (15. Mai 2018)

der freed schrieb:


> Also die 5ml würde ich alleine schon wegen der Schmierung drin lassen, das die Luftkammer nicht so trocken läuft.
> 
> Hatte davor alles neue gemacht und dann die Teile recht spontan bekommen und einfach mal rein geworfen, eben zu den Standard mäßigen 15ml die ich als fahre. Vorteil der Korken ist ja eher der verbesserte mid Support der Gabel und nicht die Progression hinten raus, daher würden sie einfach mal reingeworfen.
> 
> ...



Okay.... Fahre momentan einen Neopos und ohne Öl - Ist auch schon geil!

Die Neopos sollen ja auch Luft durchlassen können, was mit Öl dran wohl schwieriger wird... aber das Öl wäre für die Schmierung natürlich auch sinnvoll.
Im Manual von Formula hab ich dazu nichts gefunden (da steht quasi nur: Deckel auf, Neopos rein, Deckel zu...). Vielleicht könnte kurz @FormulaGermany dazu etwas sagen?


----------



## Tobiwan (20. Mai 2018)

So, hab heute mal die erste Ausfahrt gemacht.
Fahrgewicht 80kg
Formula 35 EX in 29 @ 150mm
Grüner CTS, 5 Klicks von offen
15 ml Flüssigkeit (wovon noch 4ml nach 3 Monaten da waren)
75 psi

Jetzt:
2 Korken
4ml Schmierung
67 PSI
5 Klicks von offen

Für die heute sehr nassen, schlammigen Bedingungen war das ok. Bin gespannt ob die Korken das Schmiermittel aufsaugt. Ansonsten bin ich überrascht, wie relativ wenig Endprogression die 2Stück bewirken. Immerhin knapp 50ml Volumen (Wobei der Luftanteil unbekannt ist). 
Wenn es mehr gibt, schreib ich es rein.


----------



## Werratte (20. Mai 2018)

Ich hab mir den Neopos Mitte April von einem Formula-Techniker einbauen lassen. Der hat nix gesagt von wegen Öl raus.
Das Öl ist und bleibt für die Endprogression zuständig.
Jedenfalls war der Unterschied den ein Neopos ausmacht, sehr deutlich spürbar. Davor hab ich vom Special Firm auf das Special Medium CTS umbauen lassen.
Auch spürbar und für mich der Schritt in die richtige Richtung. 
Der Schlag wenn man irgendwo draufrumpelt ist einfach ein kleines bisschen weniger kräftezehrend. 
Danach noch die Testrunde mit dem Neopos und damit der bessere Gegenhalt. Absolut faszinierend, wie die Gabel jetzt funzt. Ich hab damit jetzt so viel Vertrauen in's Vorderrad, dass ich tatsächlich an meinem Fahrstil ein bisserl basteln muss.
Selva 180mm
Gewicht 73kg blank
1 Neopos (Morgen probier ich am Geisskopf mal 1,5)
50-52 PSI
5ml
5 Klicks zu / CTS SM
Zugstufe hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf
Vielleicht ganz Interessant:
Der Phillip Walder (EXTREM schnell unterwegs!) fährt:
Selva 180mm
Gewicht 76kg
2 Neopos 
65PSI
CTS SF
Da er nur unwesentlich schwerer ist als ich, ist er mit minimalem Sag unterwegs. Funktioniert aber wohl bestens.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Mai 2018)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich überrascht, wie relativ wenig Endprogression die 2Stück bewirken. Immerhin knapp 50ml Volumen (Wobei der Luftanteil unbekannt ist).
> Wenn es mehr gibt, schreib ich es rein.


Mach doch mal probeweise 80 PSI rein.

Ob es einen großen Unterschied macht, ob man Selva oder (wie in meinem Fall) eine Lürrig (mit 3-way Kit) fährt  ich glaube es aber eigentlich nicht.
Habe mir auch mal gedacht, ob nicht 2 Neopos den Federweg noch mehr „linearisieren“, aber das ist Quatsch, oder?!

Jedenfalls bin ich heute die erste ernsthaftere Testrunde gefahren, aber noch ohne die steilsten Drops. Da warte ich mit, bis der Monarch Plus von MRC zurück ist.
U.a. heute mit einer Kompression, da hat es den Dämpfer deutlich mehr „gestaucht“, als die Gabel.
Optional evtl noch einen Token dazu, wäre eine weitere Testmöglichkeit.
Wird fortgesetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Mai 2018)

So, nun bin ich schon wieder etwas schlauer....und das heißt im Endeffekt, die beiden Neopos bleiben weiterhin statt AWK drin.

Bin heute, seit einiger Zeit, mal wieder eine interessante steile Stelle gefahren, die man mangels Auslauf droppen _muss...._1,5 Radlängen freier Fall...letztendlich nichts weltbewegendes, wenn die Federelemente richtig funktionieren.
War noch etwas unsicher, Stelle also vorher abgegangen, aber dann ging alles glatt...14cm Federweg von 17 der Lyrik gebraucht und satt gestanden.
Dämpfer (CCDBCS) da eher entlastet nur 50%.
Ich muss aber demnächst unbedingt nochmal die AWK zum Gegentest montieren, um zu versuchen, welche Unterschiede dann doch da sind.
Gegenhalt mit 2 Neopos würde ich jetzt do bei gefühlt 85% einer AWK sehen, wissend das da eben 130 PSI drin faktisch mehr sind, als 80 + 2 „Korken“.


----------



## GuyHardforks (29. Mai 2018)

Wie verhält sich das denn jetzt mit dem Öl in der Luftkammer?
Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass die Dinger korrekt funktionieren wenn sie in Öl getränkt sind...


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Mai 2018)

Ich empfehle eine Mischung aus Liebling ich habe die Kinder geschrumpft und Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Gabel. 
In einer Lyrik 2016 soweit einwandfrei.


----------



## Werratte (30. Mai 2018)

GuyHardforks schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich das denn jetzt mit dem Öl in der Luftkammer?
> Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass die Dinger korrekt funktionieren wenn sie in Öl getränkt sind...


Funzt. Meine baden seit Mitte April. Letzten Freitag hab ich den kleinen Service bei der Selva gemacht und da ist natürlich Öl dran, aber vollsaugen tut sich da nix.


----------



## SteanEng (30. Mai 2018)

Falls noch jmd. einen über hat, den er abgeben würde, würde ich ihn gerne nehmen. Bitte pn mit Preisvorstellung an mich. 

Danke

Stean


----------



## Albschrat (4. Juni 2018)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welche Vielzahnnuss man benötigt?


----------



## Roebel-G (5. Juni 2018)

Ich nehme mal an, dass du eine Formula 35 oder Selva fährst?! Dann wäre es eine 28er Nuss welche man auf einer Länge von ca. 10mm auf einen Aussendurchmesser von 35mm abdrehen müsste. Alternativ kannst du dir auch eine Nuss von Formula bei deinem Fachhändler bestellen. Kostet jedoch einiges mehr.


----------



## Albschrat (5. Juni 2018)

Danke. Ja, ich bekomme in ein paar Tagen ein Bike mit Selva. Ich pass mir dann lieber selber so eine Nuss an.


----------



## Roebel-G (5. Juni 2018)

Aaaah. Noch ein neuer Propain-Fahrer!? 

Bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albschrat (6. Juni 2018)

Roebel-G schrieb:


> Aaaah. Noch ein neuer Propain-Fahrer!?
> 
> Bitte!



Nö, Alutech ;-)


----------



## Roebel-G (6. Juni 2018)

Da lag ich ja völlig daneben... Wusste nicht, dass Alutec auch Formula verbaut.


----------



## Xyz79 (6. Juni 2018)

Roebel-G schrieb:


> Da lag ich ja völlig daneben... Wusste nicht, dass Alutec auch Formula verbaut.


Leider doch. Das macht das alutech cheaptrick noch interessanter.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juni 2018)

Och, Leute, würdet ihr euch bitte weiter privat per PN austauschen, wenn es nicht ums Thema geht.
Danke!


----------



## Werratte (12. Juni 2018)

Hat vielleicht jemand einen Neopos übrig? Würde gerne mal mit 2 Stück testen.


----------



## CosmicSports (12. Juni 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand einen Neopos übrig? Würde gerne mal mit 2 Stück testen.



Die Spacer sind in ausreichender Menge bei uns auf Lager, ihr bekommt sie somit schnell über jeden Händler, der bei uns bestellt.

Dein CosmicSports Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (12. Juni 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand einen Neopos übrig? Würde gerne mal mit 2 Stück testen.



Hab noch zwei übrig - kann einen abgeben. Meld dich mal bei PN


----------



## Werratte (12. Juni 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Die Spacer sind in ausreichender Menge bei uns auf Lager, ihr bekommt sie somit schnell über jeden Händler, der bei uns bestellt.
> 
> Dein CosmicSports Team


Vielen Dank für den Tip, aber ich brauche nur einen einzelnen. Mehr als zwei werden nur die allerwenigsten fahren. Damit werden viele quasi übrig sein, die man dann weitergeben kann.


----------



## freetourer (12. Juni 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tip, aber ich brauche nur einen einzelnen. Mehr als zwei werden nur die allerwenigsten fahren. Damit werden viele quasi übrig sein, die man dann weitergeben kann.


Ich werde wohl bis zum Ende der Woche meine Neopos bekommen und könnte Dir dann welche abtreten.

Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Juni 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl bis zum Ende der Woche meine Neopos bekommen und könnte Dir dann welche abtreten.
> 
> Bei Interesse PN.


Tipp: Mehr als einen lieber erst mal nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Tobiwan (12. Juni 2018)

Jupp, zwei fahren sich fast besser als einer


----------



## Werratte (12. Juni 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl bis zum Ende der Woche meine Neopos bekommen und könnte Dir dann welche abtreten.
> 
> Bei Interesse PN.


Vielen Dank, aber ich bin mir mit @Ahija praktisch schon einig.


----------



## Ahija (12. Juni 2018)

Ich hatte zuletzt mit 94kg Adamskostüm einen drin. Denke den Zweiten werde ich auf jeden Fall noch testen, erst recht, weil der Einbau eine Sache von 2 Minuten ist.
Achso, ist ne 35 160mm non Boost.


----------



## chorge (18. Juni 2018)

Leider sind die Teile ja nirgens verfügbar aktuell...
Ich würde daher auch gern eure „Restposten“ aufsammeln. Wer einzelne übrig hat, bitte melden... ich bräuchte insgesamt 3-4 Stück!
DANKE


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Juni 2018)

chorge schrieb:


> Leider sind die Teile ja nirgens verfügbar aktuell...
> Ich würde daher auch gern eure „Restposten“ aufsammeln. Wer einzelne übrig hat, bitte melden... ich bräuchte insgesamt 3-4 Stück!
> DANKE


Schon bei BC *angerufen?*
Ich hatte sie am nächsten Tag!


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Juni 2018)

Die stehen jetzt (wieder?) auf lagernd bei BC.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Formula/Neopos-Volumenspacer-p64905/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (18. Juni 2018)

Top!! Heut Früh waren sie nicht verfügbar! Gleich bestellt!
Ein bis zwei kommen in meine Pike, zwei bis drei in die Boxxer


----------



## SteanEng (18. Juni 2018)

chorge schrieb:


> Leider sind die Teile ja nirgens verfügbar aktuell...
> Ich würde daher auch gern eure „Restposten“ aufsammeln. Wer einzelne übrig hat, bitte melden... ich bräuchte insgesamt 3-4 Stück!
> DANKE



Doch hier

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Formula/Neopos-Volumenspacer-p64905/


----------



## Albschrat (19. Juni 2018)

BC liefert die doch. Hatte sie vor zwei Wochen bestellt und wurden nach zehn Tagen geliefert.


----------



## chorge (20. Juni 2018)

Heute angekommen! Schon sehr weich die Teile! Hätte ich nicht gedacht! Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Tomsal (20. Juni 2018)

Falls jemand eine übrig hat würde ich ihm diese abkaufen und die Erfahrungen in Verbindung mit einer Rockshox Reba 120mm hier teilen.
Danke!


----------



## Affekopp (20. Juni 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die stehen jetzt (wieder?) auf lagernd bei BC.
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Formula/Neopos-Volumenspacer-p64905/



Jetzt wieder ausverkauft bei BC...

Ich habe Sie bei @mountainlove (siehe Bikemarkt) bekommen. Der hat noch einige lagernd. Antwortet jedoch verzögert, da aktuell in Urlaub (Betriebsferien).


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Juni 2018)

Ich hab meinen dritten leider verkauft.....und hätte jetzt gerne noch einen.
Wer einen über hat, bitte um PN, merci!


----------



## Znarf (29. Juni 2018)

Entspricht ein Neopos eher einem oder zwei Rock Shox Token - im Anfang bis mittleren Bereichs des Federwegs?


----------



## chorge (29. Juni 2018)

Also ich habe einen Token durch 2 Neopos ersetzt -> ähnlich progressiv oben raus, stabiler im mittleren Bereich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Znarf (29. Juni 2018)

Das ergibt Sinn! Danke für die Info. Bin gespannt auf die Teile!


----------



## Diesti (29. Juni 2018)

Bei BC übrigens wieder Lieferbar


----------



## veraono (1. Juli 2018)

Hey,  hab über die Suche nix gefunden. Auch wenn ich mir da wenig Sorgen mache aber bevor ich bestelle oder die Gabel aufschrauben muss :
hat schon mal jemand die Neopos in einer Fox 34 verbaut und passen sie vom Durchmesser?
Danke und Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Juli 2018)

veraono schrieb:


> Hey,  hab über die Suche nix gefunden. Auch wenn ich mir da wenig Sorgen mache aber bevor ich bestelle oder die Gabel aufschrauben muss :
> hat schon mal jemand die Neopos in einer Fox 34 verbaut und passen sie vom Durchmesser?
> Danke und Grüße


Welchen Innendurchmesser haben denn die Standrohre?
Den Außendurchmesser der Neopos hatte ich auf Seite 1, mit Foto, gepostet.


----------



## veraono (1. Juli 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Welchen Innendurchmesser haben denn die Standrohre?
> Den Außendurchmesser der Neopos hatte ich auf Seite 1, mit Foto, gepostet.


Danke, hatte ich schon gesehen, wollte nicht unbedingt die Top Cap aufschrauben zum messen, weil mir da momentan gescheites Werkzeug fehlt,  deshalb dachte ich, vielleicht hats schon jemand probiert.


----------



## pat (3. Juli 2018)

Wurde schon gemacht. Irgendwo hier im Forum habe ich gelesen, dass die Neopos problemlos in die Fox 34 passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (3. Juli 2018)

+1 - in einem der vielen Neopos Threads hats jemand getan. Passte


----------



## veraono (3. Juli 2018)

Danke!


----------



## Rick7 (7. Juli 2018)

Coole Sache, hab mir die Teile jetzt auch mal für meine 29er pike bestellt + debon airshaft. Bin echt gespannt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Juli 2018)

DebilÄir hol ich mir ggf auch noch hinzu


----------



## Rick7 (8. Juli 2018)

Hier noch 'n kurzer test der kommenden selva und der neopos spacer auf singletrack world, wens interessiert
https://www.google.de/amp/s/singlet...s-uber-premium-with-the-new-selva-r-fork/amp/


----------



## burn23 (8. Juli 2018)

Hab mir nun auch die Neopos zugelegt. Hab einen in einer Fox 34 29 (130mm) und einen in einer Manitou Minute 29 (120mm). Bei der Manitou merkt man im Stand schon eine besseren Gegehhalt und Progression, bei der Fox bissl weniger. Bin gespannt auf das Fahrgefühl.


----------



## luftschaukel (9. Juli 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich empfehle eine Mischung aus Liebling ich habe die Kinder geschrumpft und Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Gabel.
> In einer Lyrik 2016 soweit einwandfrei.



Kannst du mal bitte beschreiben, wie du die Neos in die RS verbaut hast? 
Mit dem 24er einfach Kappe ab (Luftseite ist klar) und dann die Neos rein?
Sollten dann auch in die Totem passen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Juli 2018)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Kannst du mal bitte beschreiben, wie du die Neos in die RS verbaut hast?


- Luft aus AWK und Hauptkammer gelassen
- AWK mit Engländer raus
- Neopos rein
- alte Topcap wieder drauf
- ca. 50 PSI Luft 
- Druckausgleich
- Luft nochmals zur ersten Ausfahrt angepasst (waren 70, jetzt 80 PSI).


----------



## luftschaukel (9. Juli 2018)

Danke!
Die Totem hat keine AWK drin 
Ist ne RC2DH


----------



## Sloop (9. Juli 2018)

Hört sich ja echt vielversprechend an und sind gerade sogar bei bike24 im Angebot . Werde mir da wohl mal welche holen. Hab jetzt erst mit 2 Token und recht viel druck in der Lyrik experimentiert. War aber nicht der hit. Auf dem Trail zu hart und bei kleineren Sprüngen dann gleich Durchschlag. Hoffe das ist dann damit Vergangenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (10. Juli 2018)

Trotz 2 Tokens noch Durchschläge??? Seltsam... wenn in meiner Pike 2 Tokens drin sind, schaff ich es keinesfalls den Federweg voll zu nutzen. Auch nicht bei meiner Boxxer...
85kg


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Juli 2018)

Jo, klingt komisch. Unsensibel im Trail und trotzdem Durchschlag....


----------



## foreigner (16. Juli 2018)

Hallo, ich habe mir die Neopos zum ausprobieren auch mal bestellt. Bei meiner Frau kommen sie in die Pike und ich werfe sie in meine alte Lyrik. Bin mal gespannt.

Zum Thema Durchschlag: Es gab schon einige kurze Tests der neuen Selva R im Netz und in dem Zusammenhang wurde sie auch mit und ohne Neopos gefahren.
Die einhellige Meinung war ja, was viele im Forum ja auch schreiben, dass man sie schon ordentlich merkt und die Gabel komfortabler und stabiler im Hub machen.
Allerdings meinten die Tester, dass bei gleichem Druck die Hubausnutzung fast die gleiche ist. Also sich die Endprogression durch Neopos nur minimal erhöht. Es wurde teilweise geschrieben, dass die Endprogression bei Formula immer noch über mehr Ölvolumen eingestellt wird und nicht über die Neopos, die sind eher für ein besseres Verhalten zuständig.
Das macht ja auch Sinn, sind sie ja deutlich komprimierbar, im Gegensatz zu anderen Volume-Spacern. Ich vermute, wer vorher viel Volume-Spacer gebraucht hat, wird auch mit Neopos nicht ganz ohne auskommen. Vielleicht mal Kombinieren versuchen.
Ich bin schon gespannt, was es bei mir bringt.


----------



## chorge (16. Juli 2018)

Wie gesagt: ich hab das Gefühl, dass etwa 2:1 gilt. 2 Neopos entsprechen hintenraus etwa 1 Token, aber unterstützen super in der Mitte...
Bei meiner Boxxer WC hab ich sogar 3 reingeworfen statt einem Token...





foreigner schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mir die Neopos zum ausprobieren auch mal bestellt. Bei meiner Frau kommen sie in die Pike und ich werfe sie in meine alte Lyrik. Bin mal gespannt.
> 
> Zum Thema Durchschlag: Es gab schon einige kurze Tests der neuen Selva R im Netz und in dem Zusammenhang wurde sie auch mit und ohne Neopos gefahren.
> Die einhellige Meinung war ja, was viele im Forum ja auch schreiben, dass man sie schon ordentlich merkt und die Gabel komfortabler und stabiler im Hub machen.
> ...


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Juli 2018)

Bin die ganze Zeit mit einem Token gefahren(160er Pike ).
Nach langem hin und her , 30 Euro für drei Schaumstoffkorken zu latzen, hab ichs getan.
2 Neopos ersetzen jetzt einen Token,Luftdruck erstmal gleich gehalten zum Vergleich 
Nach zwei Ausfahrten kann ich für mich sagen: huiui
Die Pike nutzt den Federweg in etwa gleich bzw. sogar etwas besser, der Support im mittleren Bereich bzw. das Gesamtfeeling ist spürbar besser geworden
Endprogression ist für mich nicht so wichtig wie der Support im mittleren Bereich,  abtauchen bei Stufen und z.b. beim Umsetzen ist mir wichtiger.
Hat vorher mit Token nur durch Zugabe von Luft und Druckstufe einigermaßen hingehauen, zu Lasten der Gesamtperformance.
Jetzt passts sehr gut, sogar mit offener Lowspeed sehr angenehmes Fahrgefühl.
Für Fahrer, die gerne noch springen und droppen, klar, dann evtl nochn Token zusätzlich.

Pike RC 160  29"
Neopos  2
Token     0
PSI         80
Gewicht  85
Lowspeed   offen
Rebound   11 (von offen)


----------



## Sloop (16. Juli 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Bin die ganze Zeit mit einem Token gefahren(160er Pike ).
> Nach langem hin und her , 30 Euro für drei Schaumstoffkorken zu latzen, hab ichs getan.
> 2 Neopos ersetzen jetzt einen Token,Luftdruck erstmal gleich gehalten zum Vergleich
> Nach zwei Ausfahrten kann ich für mich sagen: huiui
> ...


Hast du es auch mal mit nur einem Neopos probiert? Wahr gestern mit einem und ca. 5 bar unterwegs. Hatte am Ende noch gut 1cm vom Federweg übrig. Fand die Gabel so aber doch recht hart. Daher die Überlegung, einen zweiten ein zu bauen und mit dem Druck etwas runter zu gehen. Bring ohne alles ca. 90kg auf die Waage und fahre eine Lyrik 2P. RCT3 mit 160mm.


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Juli 2018)

Sloop schrieb:


> Hast du es auch mal mit nur einem Neopos probiert? Wahr gestern mit einem und ca. 5 bar unterwegs. Hatte am Ende noch gut 1cm vom Federweg übrig. Fand die Gabel so aber doch recht hart. Daher die Überlegung, einen zweiten ein zu bauen und mit dem Druck etwas runter zu gehen. Bring ohne alles ca. 90kg auf die Waage und fahre eine Lyrik 2P. RCT3 mit 160mm.


Ne, hab zwei reingeworfen und den Token dringelassen. War zuviel des guten, Token dann raus.
Mir geht es mehr um Support im mittleren Bereich,  Federwegsausnutzung nicht so wichtig. Hatte am Wochenende nach der Trailtour(eher technisch mit Kehren und versetzen)  noch 3 cm übrig. Passt für mich


----------



## pat (17. Juli 2018)

foreigner schrieb:


> Allerdings meinten die Tester, dass bei gleichem Druck die Hubausnutzung fast die gleiche ist. Also sich die Endprogression durch Neopos nur minimal erhöht. Es wurde teilweise geschrieben, dass die Endprogression bei Formula immer noch über mehr Ölvolumen eingestellt wird und nicht über die Neopos, die sind eher für ein besseres Verhalten zuständig.
> Das macht ja auch Sinn, sind sie ja deutlich komprimierbar, im Gegensatz zu anderen Volume-Spacern. Ich vermute, wer vorher viel Volume-Spacer gebraucht hat, wird auch mit Neopos nicht ganz ohne auskommen. Vielleicht mal Kombinieren versuchen.


Bin noch zu wenig mit dem neuen Setup gefahren, um ein Fazit zu ziehen. Aber mein Ersteindruck nach 2000 Hm bergab stimmt mit deinen Überlegungen überein. 
Fox 36 Float RC2 Evol, also die 2018er mit vergrößerter Negativkammer, ist ohnehin spürbar progressiver und benötigt weniger Token für eine vergleichbare Kennlinie als der Vorgängerjahrgang. Jedenfalls habe ich einen Token durch zwei Neopos ersetzt, Luftdruck gleich, und ich habe mehr Federweg ausgenutzt. Habe deswegen auf dem Trail HSC und LSC etwas erhöht, da keine Dämpferpumpe dabei. Endprogression scheint definitiv und spürbar geringer als mit einem festen Token. Welcher bei 1bar knapp halb so viel Volumen hat wie ein Neopos. Da frage ich mich, wie klein werden die beim Arbeitsdruck der Gabel? Sehr klein, denke ich. 
Bis jetzt bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob und was mir diese Korken bringen. Endprogression jedenfalls nicht. Deshalb werde ich den Fox Token wieder installieren, plus die beiden Neopos, Luftdruck und Dämpfung wie zuvor. Also einziger Unterschied zwei Neopos. Dann sollte der Einfluss derselben am klarsten erscheinen und nicht durch weitere Veränderungen verzerrt werden. 
Etwas mehr Support in der Mitte, ohne wesentlichen Einfluss auf die Endprogression, so dass ich den Luftdruck beibehalten kann, wäre wohl das Ziel. Ob ich das realistisch rausfühlen kann? Vor allem, wenn ich weiss, was es soll? Doch nur Homöopathie? 

Dass die Neopos auch nach dem Verständnis von Formula nicht für die Endprogression zuständig sein dürften , sehe ich an meiner Nero R. Die hat zwei Neopos serienmässig drin. Vor allem aber ein Dreikammersystem mit (u.a.) separater Ramp-Up-Chamber...


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Juli 2018)

pat schrieb:


> Endprogression scheint definitiv und spürbar geringer als mit einem festen Token.
> Deshalb werde ich den Fox Token wieder installieren, plus die beiden Neopos, Luftdruck und Dämpfung wie zuvor. Also einziger Unterschied zwei Neopos. Dann sollte der Einfluss derselben am klarsten erscheinen und nicht durch weitere Veränderungen verzerrt werden.
> Etwas mehr Support in der Mitte, ohne wesentlichen Einfluss auf die Endprogression, so dass ich den Luftdruck beibehalten kann, wäre wohl das Ziel. Ob ich das realistisch rausfühlen kann?
> 
> Neopos nicht für die Endprogression zuständig.


So habe ich es bis jetzt auch "rausgefühlt".
Das die Gabel etwas 'straffer' daherkommt mit 2 Neopos (bei unveränderter restlicher Einstellungen ), merkt man aber schon beim Drücken aufm Parkplatz , mnMng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (17. Juli 2018)

bin gespannt. lasse gerade MST in meine Pike einbauen und werde dann mal die Neopos im Vergleich zur AWK testen.


----------



## chorge (17. Juli 2018)

MaxBas schrieb:


> bin gespannt. lasse gerade MST in meine Pike einbauen und werde dann mal die Neopos im Vergleich zur AWK testen.


Ich geh mal davon aus, dass eine AWK mehr zu leisten vermag... aber die Neopos sind gutes Ghetto-Tuning für ne überschaubare Summe. Klar sind die Dinger überteuert, aber sie verbessern eine Pike spürbar ohne viel Aufwand...


----------



## MaxBas (17. Juli 2018)

werde berichten


----------



## pat (20. Juli 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ne, hab zwei reingeworfen und den Token dringelassen. War zuviel des guten, Token dann raus.


Zu diesem Schluss bin ich wohl auch gelangt.

Fox 36 Float 160.

Erst 1 Token, HSC offen, LSC mittig. Gut, sensibel ansprechend, schluckfreudig in der Mitte, Endprogression so dass 1cm quasi nie genutzt, Reserve.

Token durch 2 Neopos ersetzt, Luftdruck und Setup gleich. Gefühlt etwas wenig Progression, hat mehr FW genutzt als gewohnt. Gewisse Zweifel, wieviel die Neopos tatsächlich bringen...

Token wieder rein, zusätzlich zu den 2 Neopos. Ansprechen gut. Kombination aus Support in der Mitte (Neopos) und Endprogression (Token) war aber wohl too much. Nur 130 von 160 genutzt. Ist zwar schnell, das Setup, geht aber deutlich auf die Hände...
Was ratet ihr mir?

Alles drin lassen und Luftdruck senken?
Oder Token raus, Neopos drin, Luftdruck erhöhen?

Ich tendiere zu letzterem. (Alpine) Naturtrails,  Felsen, Wurzeln, Off-Camber, zügige Gangart, aber geländebedingt keine größeren Sprünge.


----------



## freetourer (20. Juli 2018)

pat schrieb:


> Zu diesem Schluss bin ich wohl auch gelangt.
> 
> Fox 36 Float 160.
> 
> ...



Token raus, 3 Neopos rein


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Juli 2018)

Eher letzteres, Endprogression bei fehlender Springerei nicht so wichtig (mir zumindest)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Juli 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Token raus, 3 Neopos rein


Oder so!


----------



## chorge (20. Juli 2018)

Dritter Neopos!


----------



## pat (20. Juli 2018)

Danke Jungs!  Klar, stimmt. War irgendwie völlig in Gedanken,  was ich draus machen soll und habe an den dritten Neopos gar nicht mehr gedacht...


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Juli 2018)

pat schrieb:


> Danke Jungs!  Klar, stimmt. War irgendwie völlig in Gedanken,  was ich draus machen soll und habe an den dritten Neopos gar nicht mehr gedacht...


Ich auch nicht


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juli 2018)

Hat noch jemand einen dritten über?


----------



## MaxBas (20. Juli 2018)

Eine Frage an diejenigen, die die Neopos in RS- Gabeln fahren. Habt ihr den Sag verändert im Vergleich zum Sag mit Tokens oder AWK?


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Juli 2018)

Nein,  hab vorher 80 psi mit 1 Token und nachher 80 psi mit 2 Neopos, bei identischem Sag


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Juli 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Token raus, 3 Neopos rein


Und wenn das dann zu viel sein sollte, kann man den Neopos ja auch noch zweiteilen. Das sollte sogar schon mit ner Schere gehen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Juli 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Und wenn das dann zu viel sein sollte, kann man den Neopos ja auch noch zweiteilen. Das sollte sogar schon mit ner Schere gehen.



Dazu CS:
„...ein Kürzen der Neopos sollte materialseitig kein Problem darstellen, dies könnte deren Performance jedoch deutlich beeinflussen. Da dies ein geschlossenporiger Schaum ist, öffnet ein Schneiden Teile der Poren.“


----------



## sunchild (21. Juli 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Dazu CS:
> „...ein Kürzen der Neopos sollte materialseitig kein Problem darstellen, dies könnte deren Performance jedoch deutlich beeinflussen. Da dies ein geschlossenporiger Schaum ist, öffnet ein Schneiden Teile der Poren.“


Wenn man sich die Neopos ansieht sieht man dass die ja auch geschnitten sind und die Poren nach außen offen sind. Geschlossenporig heißt, dass dir Poren untereinander dicht sind. Er ist ja außen nicht verhautet. Bei geschlossenporigen Schäumen ist die Struktur so dass keine Luft durchkommt, bei offenporigen schon. Hat nichts mir der äußeren Haut zu tun, sondern mit der Struktur komplett. Die ist zum Teil durch das Fertigen des Rohmaterial außen geschlossen, dann werden aber die Neopos aus dem Rohmaterial rausgeschnitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (21. Juli 2018)

Wenn wir schon bei Ghetto- Style,  rumschnibbeln und geschlossenporigen Schaumstoffen sind: 
Was mir seit Tagen durch den Kopf geht:  Hat mal jemand in Erwägung gezogen sowas aus einer Schwimmnudel zu schnitzen? 
Hat jemand hier eine Schwimmnudel UND Neopos zuhause und könnte in etwa die Stauchhärte vergleichen?


----------



## Rick7 (21. Juli 2018)

Den thread kennst du? https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/for...acer-zur-anpassung-der-federkennlinie.868791/

Das sollte deine Fragen evtl beantworten. Oder auch nicht


----------



## veraono (21. Juli 2018)

Danke, Thread kannte ich noch nicht. 
Insbesondere das Bild von @ElBocko fand ich sehr aufschlussreich. 





ElBocko schrieb:


> So, ich bin doch gleich nochmal in die Werkstatt und habe die Bilder gemacht(Luftdruck gemessen mit Schwalbe Airmax).
> 
> 0 PSI:
> Anhang anzeigen 743911
> ...


----------



## Rick7 (22. Juli 2018)

Finds halt witzig dass sich der Effekt der neopos scheinbar nicht so einfach reproduzieren lässt. Bekomme meine auch endlich nächste Woche. Debonair shaft ist leider erst wieder im September lieferbar.


----------



## Rick7 (25. Juli 2018)

Soo Weltraumschaumstoff ist gestern angekommen und wurde gleich mal in die Luftkammer geschmissen 
Pike RC 29" 140 mm Federweg. Da sind ab Werk 2 normale Spacer drinnen. Habe einen der harten Spacer durch 3 Neopos ersetzt
(danke für die bereits gesammelten Erfahrungen, dass 2 Neopos in etwa einen Hartplastik Spacer ersetzen)
3 habe ich genommen weil ich noch etwas mehr Progression zum Werkssetup wollte.
Gabel liefert bei etwa gleichem Druck die gewohnten 25% sag. Meine Pumpe ist sehr ungenau deswegen mag ich da nicht drauf rumreiten....

Was soll ich sagen, die Gabel fühlt sich einfach anders an...mM.n. sofort spürbar. Sie ist zu Beginn sensibler und steht tatsächlich in der Mitte besser, bzw wird der Federweg insgesamt einfach besser genutzt. Irgendwie smoother. Endprogression ist auch angenehm.
Was auffällt ist dass sie mehr zurückschlägt- hab daraufhin ein Klick Zugstufe zugegeben.
Die Runde gestern war etwas zu sachte...könnte sein dass sie noch n tacken zu weich ist und da nochmal experimetieren muss.
Aber hat mir wirklich sehr gut gefallen.  Coole Dinger und echt ne andere Gabel.


----------



## pat (27. Juli 2018)

So, ich mal wieder.  Habe mein Setup nun wohl gefunden. 

Fox 36 Evol 160. 1 Token. Ersetzt durch 3 Neopos. Plus 2 psi zusätzlich beim Luftdruck. Dämpfungs-Setup unverändert. 

Federwegsausnutzung vergleichbar zu vorher. Spürbar mehr Support in der Mitte. Guter Gegenhalt beim Druckgeben auf die Front beim Einlenken. Keine ausgeprägt spürbare Endprogression wie mit Token, dennoch keine Durchschläge. Reserve von 10% bleibt idR ungenutzt, wie zuvor. Fühlt sich Stahlfeder ähnlicher an.

Ich glaube, das bleibt so.


----------



## reflux (27. Juli 2018)

An die Lyrik-Fahrer.
Fährt die Neopos schon jemand in einer DebonAir + Charger 2 Lyrik und kann berichten


----------



## pat (27. Juli 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Was auffällt ist dass sie mehr zurückschlägt- hab daraufhin ein Klick Zugstufe zugegeben.


Mir ist gestern aufgefallen, dass die Front neuerdings etwas unruhig wurde, wenn ich geradeaus in rauhem Gelände vorne entlastet habe und laufen liess. War mir nicht sicher, Zugstufe oder Geo? Habe zugleich zu den Neopos ein Reach-Set verbaut und Lenker sowie Vorbau getauscht. Fühlte sich in dieser Situation für mich eher nach zu wenig Gewicht auf der Front an, nicht nach zu wenig Zugstufe. Habe dann geradeaus in eine etwas zentralere Position korrigiert, so dass ich auch da immer etwas Druck auf der Front beibehalten habe, was gut geklappt hat.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Juli 2018)

Versuch macht kluch mit Rebound + 2 nach Turtle!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (27. Juli 2018)

pat schrieb:


> Mir ist gestern aufgefallen, dass die Front neuerdings etwas unruhig wurde, wenn ich geradeaus in rauhem Gelände vorne entlastet habe und laufen liess. War mir nicht sicher, Zugstufe oder Geo? Habe zugleich zu den Neopos ein Reach-Set verbaut und Lenker sowie Vorbau getauscht. Fühlte sich in dieser Situation für mich eher nach zu wenig Gewicht auf der Front an, nicht nach zu wenig Zugstufe. Habe dann geradeaus in eine etwas zentralere Position korrigiert, so dass ich auch da immer etwas Druck auf der Front beibehalten habe, was gut geklappt hat.



Spannend, ging mir auch so. Dadurch dass sie einfach höher stehen bleibt und man damit ne höhere front hat verändert sich die Geo schon spürbar. Mir gings vor allem bei Absprüngen so...hat sich anders angefühlt. Denke man muss sich einfach dran gewöhnen. 
Das mit der Gewichtsverlagerung war dann logischerweise genauso. Musste etwas frontlastiger fahren um mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen. 



Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Versuch macht kluch mit Rebound + 2 nach Turtle!?



Jo genau, das hilft schonmal.


----------



## Diesti (27. Juli 2018)

Also ich hab sie nun wieder rausgenommen weils selbst mit 3 Neopos zu wenig Gegendruck war, im Gegensatz zu IRT. Dafür wurde der FW viel schöner genutzt!
Bei wieviel PSI funktionieren die Neopos denn so gut bei euch?


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Juli 2018)

Diesti schrieb:


> Also ich hab sie nun wieder rausgenommen weils selbst mit 3 Neopos zu wenig war, im Gegensatz zu IRT. Dafür wurde der FW viel schöner genutzt!
> Bei wieviel PSI funktionieren die Neopos denn so gut bei euch?


Zu wenig von was


----------



## Rick7 (29. Juli 2018)

denke er meint Endprogression. Da bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher ob mir das langt. Aber dadurch, dass sie halt generell den Federweg besser nutzt ist das mit der Endprogression dann garnicht mehr so wild finde ich. Dagegen wenn sie nur durchrauscht muss ja irgendwann mal n limitierender Federwegsbereich kommen.

Fahre mit ca. 70 psi


----------



## Diesti (29. Juli 2018)

Gegendruck war gemeint ;-) habs schon ausgebessert. Finde den Effekt jetzt nicht so berauschend von den Neopos. Hab mir aber auch nicht viel erwartet davon. Für mich und meine Fahrweise bleibt eine AWK/IRT einfach das Optimum. Aber ist vielleicht auch von Gabel zu Gabel verschieden. In der Mattoc hab ich auch 65-70Psi drinn gehabt. Und nach den Bildern in der Petflasche die el bocko da eingestellt hat sollten in diesen Druckbereich die Neopos nicht mehr viel bringen? Leider deckt sich der Eigenversuch von el bocko ja überhaupt nicht mit den Formula versprechen das sich die Neopos erst ab 100pSI anfangen zu verformen. Da sind sie ja schon fast komprimiert


----------



## Tomsal (1. August 2018)

Ich hab jetzt lange nach einem Alternativmaterial zu den Neopos-Spacern gesucht und letztendlich auch was gefunden.
Es handelt sich um Sylodyn. Das Zeug ist nicht ganz billig, aber dafür gut spezifiziert. Das heißt im Vergleich zur Schwimmnudel weiß man auch, welche Eigenschaften das Material hat...

Kurze Zusammenfassung der Materialeigenschaften:
- geschlossenzelliger Elastomer-Schaum (Polyetherurethan)
- druckabhängige Volumenänderung
- keine bzw. sehr geringe Aufnahmefähigkeit von z.B. Wasser, Mineralölen, etc.
- hohe dynamische Federeigenschaften mit geringer Frequenzabhängigkeit
- hohe Beständigkeit gegenüber Öle, Fette und Säuren
- hohe Abrieb- und Dauerfestigkeit

Ich habe mich für den Typ NE entschieden. Das Material ist deutlich fester als das Material der Neopos-Spacer.
Aus dem Grundmaterial hab ich mir achteckige Spacer mit 25mm Außenabmessungen und 40mm Länge gemacht (Diagonale ca. 27mm). Ein Bild davon habe ich angehängt.
Gemäß der Material-Spezifikation verformt sich der Spacer im ausgefederten Zustand (also Basisdruck) ca. 10% und im voll eingefederten Zustand ca. 40%. Bedeutet ca. 30% Volumenabnahme über den Federweg. Ich habe meine Berechnungen für eine Pike mit 140mm angehängt.
Bei Fahrt verhält sich Sylodyn sehr ähnlich zu Neopos. Ggf. kann man auch noch andere Sylodyn-Typen ausprobieren, z.B. ND. Allerdings kommt man dabei mit den Drücken in einer voll eingefederten Gabel schon Nahe an bzw. evtl. bereits über die zulässigen Lastspitzen (Je nach Fahrer, Fahrergewicht, Abstimmung, etc.).

Da das Material nicht so leicht zu beschaffen ist und ich eine Mindestmenge abnehmen musste, habe ich nun noch 10x Grundmaterial in der Abmessung 25x25x120mm übrig (siehe Bild). Ich habe mir daraus jeweils 3Stück Spacer gemacht. Man kann das Grundmaterial aber in beliebige Längen schneiden. Ich habe dazu ein Tapetenmesser verwendet.

Wer möchte, dem lasse ich das Material für Versuchszwecke zukommen. Reine Materialkosten betragen 4€ je Grundmaterial (25x25x120mm) + pauschal 2 Versand. Einfach PN an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (1. August 2018)

Da wäre jetzt so ein Flaschendrucktest im Vergleich zu den Neopos interessant!


----------



## Tomsal (1. August 2018)

Wer hatte denn so einen Test gemacht? Ich sende gern ein Exemplar vorbei. Den Test gewinnt das Sylodyn NE sicher! ;-)
Allerdings ist halt die Aussagekraft fraglich, da eine Plastikflasche nur ca. den Druck einer ausgefederten Gabel aushält. Voll eingefedert hat ne Gabel je nachdem ca. 25-40bar in der Luftkammer...


----------



## sp00n82 (1. August 2018)

Ah, das war im News-Thread zu den Neopos.


ElBocko schrieb:


> So, ich bin doch gleich nochmal in die Werkstatt und habe die Bilder gemacht(Luftdruck gemessen mit Schwalbe Airmax).
> 
> 0 PSI:
> Anhang anzeigen 743911
> ...


----------



## Tomsal (1. August 2018)

Hab mal angefragt...


----------



## Sloop (5. August 2018)

Hat hier jemand die Neopos in der Lyrik RC2DH? Auf der Luftseite gibt's bei der ja keinen Zapfen wo man die dinger aufschieben könnte. Kann man die auch einfach in die Luftseite rein schmeißen?


----------



## Xyz79 (5. August 2018)

Sloop schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand die Neopos in der Lyrik RC2DH? Auf der Luftseite gibt's bei der ja keinen Zapfen wo man die dinger aufschieben könnte. Kann man die auch einfach in die Luftseite rein schmeißen?


Wird bei der selva auch so gemacht. Das Loch is nur da um die einfacher rausholen zu können.


----------



## Tomsal (5. August 2018)

Tomsal schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt lange nach einem Alternativmaterial zu den Neopos-Spacern gesucht und letztendlich auch was gefunden.
> Es handelt sich um Sylodyn. Das Zeug ist nicht ganz billig, aber dafür gut spezifiziert. Das heißt im Vergleich zur Schwimmnudel weiß man auch, welche Eigenschaften das Material hat...
> 
> Kurze Zusammenfassung der Materialeigenschaften:
> ...


Ich hab jetzt noch 5x Riegel in 25x25x120mm über! Wer noch Bedarf hat, kann sich gerne melden!


----------



## madpat (5. August 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> 2 Neopos ersetzen jetzt einen Token,Luftdruck erstmal gleich gehalten zum Vergleich
> Nach zwei Ausfahrten kann ich für mich sagen: huiui
> Die Pike nutzt den Federweg in etwa gleich bzw. sogar etwas besser, der Support im mittleren Bereich bzw. das Gesamtfeeling ist spürbar besser geworden



Also ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich würde behaupten das ist dann ein Placebo. Man erkennt in den Diagrammen der damaligen Produktvorstellung eigentlich ganz gut, dass der gesteigerte Gegenhalt im mittleren Bereich durch mehr Luftdruck erreicht wird. Mit gleichem Luftdruck ändert sich da nix, außer vielleicht dass der Federweg zum Ende hin weniger progressiv wird (was man auch mit weniger Tokens hinbekommen würde). Der Vorteil der Neopos liegt ja (auch laut Formula) darin, dass man einen etwas höheren Druck fahren kann und die Endprogression dennoch nicht zu viel wird.

Sieht man auch auf der Grafik von Formula:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2256409


----------



## Tomsal (5. August 2018)

madpat schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich würde behaupten das ist dann ein Placebo. Man erkennt in den Diagrammen der damaligen Produktvorstellung eigentlich ganz gut, dass der gesteigerte Gegenhalt im mittleren Bereich durch mehr Luftdruck erreicht wird. Mit gleichem Luftdruck ändert sich da nix, außer vielleicht dass der Federweg zum Ende hin weniger progressiv wird (was man auch mit weniger Tokens hinbekommen würde). Der Vorteil der Neopos liegt ja (auch laut Formula) darin, dass man einen etwas höheren Druck fahren kann und die Endprogression dennoch nicht zu viel wird.
> 
> Sieht man auch auf der Grafik von Formula:
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2256409



Also, das muss nicht so sein...
Nehmen wir mal an 1x Neopos hat unter gleichem Basisdruck bei ausgefederter Gabel mehr Volumen als 1x konventioneller Spacer und im eingefederten Zustand weniger. Wenn das Volumen des Neopos über den Federweg also laufend kleiner wird, dann hat man mit dem Neopos solange mehr Gegenhalt, wie er im Volumen größer ist. Da nun keiner die Materialspezifikation kennt oder aussagekräftige Messungen gemacht hat, kann das aber niemand genau sagen...


----------



## Tomsal (5. August 2018)

In meinem Post vom 01.08. sieht man übrigens genau so eine Schnittstelle, wenn man im Diagramm die beiden oberen Linien vergleicht (2Bottomless Tokens vs. 120mm Sylodyn)!
Wie dem auch sei, es findet auf alle Fälle eine Linearisierung der Federkraft statt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (5. August 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> 2 Neopos ersetzen jetzt einen Token,Luftdruck erstmal gleich gehalten zum Vergleich
> Nach zwei Ausfahrten kann ich für mich sagen: huiui
> Die Pike nutzt den Federweg in etwa gleich bzw. sogar etwas besser, der Support im mittleren Bereich bzw. das Gesamtfeeling ist spürbar besser geworden
> Endprogression ist für mich nicht so wichtig wie der Support im mittleren Bereich,  abtauchen bei Stufen und z.b. beim Umsetzen ist mir wichtiger.
> ...





madpat schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich würde behaupten das ist dann ein Placebo. Man erkennt in den Diagrammen der damaligen Produktvorstellung eigentlich ganz gut, dass der gesteigerte Gegenhalt im mittleren Bereich durch mehr Luftdruck erreicht wird. Mit gleichem Luftdruck ändert sich da nix, außer vielleicht dass der Federweg zum Ende hin weniger progressiv wird (was man auch mit weniger Tokens hinbekommen würde). Der Vorteil der Neopos liegt ja (auch laut Formula) darin, dass man einen etwas höheren Druck fahren kann und die Endprogression dennoch nicht zu viel wird.
> 
> Sieht man auch auf der Grafik von Formula:
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2256409


Hab mittlerweile auf 3 Neopos erhöht, und. ..


Tomsal schrieb:


> ...es findet auf alle Fälle eine Linearisierung der Federkraft statt...




Zusätzlich mal das Angebot von @Tomsal  genutzt und "sein" Sidolin gekauft , mal ausprobieren.
Werde berichten


----------



## madpat (5. August 2018)

@PORTEX77 Natürlich findet eine Linearisierung statt, genau das habe ich auch geschrieben. Aber der Gegenhalt im mittleren Bereich kann bei gleichem Druck nicht höher werden. Das kann nur Einbildung sein.


----------



## PORTEX77 (5. August 2018)

madpat schrieb:


> @PORTEX77 Natürlich findet eine Linearisierung statt, genau das habe ich auch geschrieben. Aber der Gegenhalt im mittleren Bereich kann bei gleichem Druck nicht höher werden. Das kann nur Einbildung sein.


Da sagt mein SAG Ring bzw .aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage der Staub auf der Gabel was anderes 
@madpat 
Fährst du die Teile oder betrachtest das ganze aus theoretischer Sicht über das Diagramm?


----------



## Tomsal (5. August 2018)

madpat schrieb:


> @PORTEX77 Natürlich findet eine Linearisierung statt, genau das habe ich auch geschrieben. Aber der Gegenhalt im mittleren Bereich kann bei gleichem Druck nicht höher werden. Das kann nur Einbildung sein.


Das ist keine Einbildung, sondern einfachste Thermodynamik. Die Frage ist, ob man das in der Praxis auch spürt. Ich bin der Meinung, man spürt es...


----------



## madpat (5. August 2018)

Die Formula-Grafik zeigt, dass der Unterschied erst bei höherem Druck spürbar wird.
Auch die Grafik von @Tomsal zeigt, dass der Unterschied extrem gering und bei gleichem Druck wohl kaum spürbar sein kann. Ich bleib also beim Placebo-Effekt. Mit Neopos + höherem Druck sieht das aber natürlich anders aus, weswegen Formula es wohl auch genau so bewirbt. Wenn manche jetzt aber einen neuen USP für die Neopos gefunden haben wollen, freut das Formula bestimmt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. August 2018)

Also Theoretiker!


----------



## madpat (5. August 2018)

Nope, hab die Neopos selbst verbaut und mit höherem Druck (so wie es Formula vorschlägt) fahren sich die Dinger gut. Aber mit gleichem Druck habe ich bis auf weniger Endprogression keinen Unterschied gespürt. So wie es zu erwarten war.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. August 2018)

Ich bin meine Lyrik RC anfangs mit 2,Token und 75-80 PSI gefahren, mit AWK dann runter auf 65 PSI (in der Hauptkammer).
Mit 2 Neopos jetzt wieder 80 PSI.
Muss aberxergänzeb, dass zwischenzeitlich ein Fast 3-was Kit zwischen AWK und Neopos dazu kam und ich somit nur AWK und Neopis vergleichen kann.


----------



## Tomsal (5. August 2018)

madpat schrieb:


> Nope, hab die Neopos selbst verbaut und mit höherem Druck (so wie es Formula vorschlägt) fahren sich die Dinger gut. Aber mit gleichem Druck habe ich bis auf weniger Endprogression keinen Unterschied gespürt. So wie es zu erwarten war.



So, jetzt senkst du den Druck einfach wieder auf Ausgangsniveau und schmeißt so viele Neopos rein bis die Endprogression so hoch ist wie ursprünglich mit normalen Tokens. Und schon wirst du spürbar (!) mehr Gegenhalt im mittleren Federweg haben. Dies ist doch genauso legitim wie bei gleichen Gegenhalt im mittleren Federweg die Endprogression mittels Neopos zu verringern. Darf jeder so machen wie er mag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomsal (12. August 2018)

Tomsal schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt lange nach einem Alternativmaterial zu den Neopos-Spacern gesucht und letztendlich auch was gefunden.
> Es handelt sich um Sylodyn. Das Zeug ist nicht ganz billig, aber dafür gut spezifiziert. Das heißt im Vergleich zur Schwimmnudel weiß man auch, welche Eigenschaften das Material hat...
> 
> Kurze Zusammenfassung der Materialeigenschaften:
> ...



2x Riegel in 25x25x120mm á 4€ (+2€ Versand) hätte ich noch. Bis Dienstag kann ich noch versenden. Dann mach ich erstmal Urlaub und bin unterwegs.


----------



## foreigner (15. August 2018)

Ich habe die Neopos schon eine Weile hier herumfliegen und kam jetzt endlich mal dazu sie einzubauen.
Ich habe 2 Stück in eine alte 26" Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air 170mm geworfen. Hatte Service gleich mitgemacht (rein zeitlich war er dran), wobei das nichts ausgemacht haben dürfte, da die Gabel noch sehr gut ging und überraschender Weise innen noch aussah wie frisch nach dem Service (oder eigentlich wie komplett neu) mit glasklarem Öl und Fett wo es sein soll und so.
Also, allererste Eindrücke:
Irgendwas ist definitiv anders. Ich hatte Befürchtungen über zu viel Progression, da mir die etwas "old-schoolige" Luftfeder schon genug Progression von sich aus hat, aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Ich musste aber definitiv mit dem Luftdruck etwas runter. Mit gleichem Druck war die Gabel viel zu hart und hatte auch weniger Sag wie zuvor. Mit weniger Druck erreiche ich ähnlichen Sag wie vorher, die Gabel steht besser im Federweg, nutzt aber auch den Federweg besser aus. Sie spricht beim Drücken faktisch nicht besser oder schlechter an (kann sie ja auch nicht, die Reibung bleibt die gleiche), aber auf den ersten paar Metern fand ich sie tatsächlich etwas "fluffiger" und kontrollierter.
Zugstufe habe ich, wie einige andere ja auch schon geschrieben haben, auch nachstellen müssen.
Muss aber noch weiter testen, um mehr zu sagen oder die anfänglichen Eindrücke zu bestätigen.


----------



## Rick7 (16. August 2018)

genau meine Rede / Eindruck foreigner. 
Habe mein setup mit 3 neopos anstatt 1 Serien Spacer jetzt erstmal beibehalten und finds nach wie vor gut.


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. August 2018)

Laut @madpat alles Einbildung,Leute....


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. August 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Laut @madpat alles Einbildung,Leute....


Eventuell sind da nanogroße Hirnfresser eingebaut, deswegen auch der Preis...


----------



## GuyHardforks (16. August 2018)

Und selbst WENN es nur Einbildung sein sollte, so what? Besseres Gefühl = mehr Spaß. Und darum geht es sollte man meinen. Ich hab 2 drin, bin mit dem Druck minimal runter und finde die Dinger auch genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (17. August 2018)

Ich kann auch nur Positives über die Korken sagen. Fühle mich sogar fast genötigt statt der zwei mal drei Neopos auszuprobieren.


----------



## pat (17. August 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Laut @madpat alles Einbildung,Leute....


Ich gehe raus in die sog. Realität und mache dort 1:1 Vergleichsfahrten auf einem aussagekräftigen Trail. Was besser funktioniert, wird gefahren, fertig. Da interessiert mich wenig, was irgendeiner im Internet schreibt...


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. August 2018)

pat schrieb:


> Ich gehe raus in die sog. Realität und mache dort 1:1 Vergleichsfahrten auf einem aussagekräftigen Trail. Was besser funktioniert, wird gefahren, fertig. Da interessiert mich wenig, was irgendeiner im Internet schreibt...


_madpat _ist scheinbar die dunkle Seite von _pat. _


----------



## madpat (17. August 2018)

pat schrieb:


> Ich gehe raus in die sog. Realität und mache dort 1:1 Vergleichsfahrten auf einem aussagekräftigen Trail. Was besser funktioniert, wird gefahren, fertig. Da interessiert mich wenig, was irgendeiner im Internet schreibt...



Ich auch. Und du hast es ja auch so gemacht wie ich:



pat schrieb:


> Fox 36 Evol 160. 1 Token. Ersetzt durch 3 Neopos. Plus 2 psi zusätzlich beim Luftdruck. Dämpfungs-Setup unverändert.



Neopos + bisschen mehr Druck. Aber kann jeder machen wie er will, hauptsache man hat damit Spaß auf dem Trail.


----------



## PR-Music (19. August 2018)

Hi. Konnte bitte jemand mir den Link mitteilen wo ich die Top Cap Nuss für die Formula herbekomme? Danke


----------



## pat (20. August 2018)

madpat schrieb:


> Aber kann jeder machen wie er will, hauptsache man hat damit Spaß auf dem Trail.


Richtig.   Das Resultat war besser als das Setup vorher. Also habe ich es beibehalten. Und mir über Ursächlichkeiten keine Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## CosmicSports (3. September 2018)

PR-Music schrieb:


> Hi. Konnte bitte jemand mir den Link mitteilen wo ich die Top Cap Nuss für die Formula herbekomme? Danke



Bekommst du über jeden Fachhändler. Dieser kann die Nuss bei uns bestellen.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Ivonnche (9. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Jungs, ich fahre eine Pike RTC3 Debonair 160mm aus 2018. Aktuell ist die Gabel wegen knarzen bei Rock Shox. 

Ich bin der Gabel teilweise nicht so zufrieden. Sie ist teilweise zu hart, teilweise zu weich. Bei den Wurzel werde ich durchgeschüttelt  Wir haben schon alles ausprobiert. Bin am verzweifeln. Die DVO Diamond die ist so schön fluffig  
Nun habe ich aber die Pike am E-Crafty dran und dann habe ich das hier mit den Neopos gelesen.

Frage: Kann Frau das auch wechseln? Gibt es davon Bilder oder ein Video wie ich bei ner Pike sowas einfügen kann? Und gibt es unterschiedliche breiten von den Neopos? 

Liebe Grüße Ivonne


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Oktober 2018)

Ja
Nein
Nein

Einfach auf der Luftseite oben aufschrauben (24er Nuss) und Neopos reinwerfen.
Wird aber an der Fluffigkeit nix ändern, die Neopos verfolgen ja nen anderen Ansatz vs.Ziel.
Würde erstmal n kleinen Service machen und dann schauen, wie sie läuft.
Meine RCT3 is mir zum Beispiel zu fluffig


----------



## Sloop (9. Oktober 2018)

Ivonnche schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, ich fahre eine Pike RTC3 Debonair 160mm aus 2018. Aktuell ist die Gabel wegen knarzen bei Rock Shox.
> 
> Ich bin der Gabel teilweise nicht so zufrieden. Sie ist teilweise zu hart, teilweise zu weich. Bei den Wurzel werde ich durchgeschüttelt  Wir haben schon alles ausprobiert. Bin am verzweifeln. Die DVO Diamond die ist so schön fluffig
> Nun habe ich aber die Pike am E-Crafty dran und dann habe ich das hier mit den Neopos gelesen.
> ...


Luft ablassen, je nach Modell mit passender Nuss oder Kassenttenschlüssel aufschrauben und neopos rein schmeißen. Deckel wieder drauf und wieder aufpumpen.
Ganz easy
Davor aber am besten Luftdruck aufschreiben als Anhaltswert für den Druck danach.Neopos sorgen aber in der Regel dafür, dass die Gabel im mittleren Federwegsbereich höher steht und nicht so weg sackt. Ergo könnte es bei deinem Problem schon was helfen denn ich denk, zu weich heißt bei dir dass sie durch den Federweg rauscht. Wenn du dann die Neopos rein haust kannst probieren mit weniger Luftdruck zu fahren was bei den Wurzeln was bringen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Oktober 2018)

Druckausgleich nicht vergessen.


----------



## Rick7 (9. Oktober 2018)

Die Neopos helfen nur die Federkennlinie (sind ja auch auf der Luftseite verbaut) zu verändern (linearer) nicht die Dämpfung.
Die Highspeed Druckstufe (Dämpfung/schnelle Schläge wie Wurzelteppiche) ist halt bei der pike m.M.n. etwas überdämpft, d.h zu straff. 
Da müsste man schon was am shimstack ändern oder ne andere Dämpfung einbauen. Nichtsdestotrotz machen die Neopos die Gabel m.E. besser, da sie den gesamten Federwegsbereich besser und gleichmässiger nutzt- also weniger durch den mittleren Federweg geht, was gemeinhin als "durchsacken" bezeichnet wird.


----------



## gregi780 (26. Oktober 2018)

Wie soll so ein neopos funktionieren?

Im Neopos ist vermutlich ein Gas in den Zellen eingeschlossen
Dieses Gas hat auch Umgebungsdruck
P1*V1=P2*V2
Bei 7bar aufgepumpter Gabel hat der Neopos nur noch 1/7 Volumen
Daher sind 2 Neopos bei ausgefeerter Gabel ungefähr ein Token
Mit dem Einfedern und damit steigendem Druck werden die Neopos um ein Vielfaches kleiner
Woher soll da im mittleren Federweg zusätzlicher gegenhalt herkommen?
Da müßte man die Luftkammer mit Neopos voll stopfen um einen Effekt zu erreichen
AWK wirkt dagegen schon ab ca. halbem Federweg und mit wesentlich mehr Arbeitsvolumen
Ich habe einen Neopos in eine 100ml Spritze gestecht . Bei Kompression dieser auf 50 ml war der Neopos nur noch halb so groß.
In meiner Pike kein fühlbarer Unterschied mit 3 Neopos
Beim Ausbau waren alle 3 Neopos quer im Standrohr verdreht. Das zeigt wie klein diese werden
In meinen Augen super Marketing für nutzlosen Artikek, da die Volumenreduzierung des Neopos immer ausgehend vom Differenzdruck zur Umgebung gezeigt wird.


----------



## freetourer (26. Oktober 2018)

gregi780 schrieb:


> Wie soll so ein neopos funktionieren?
> 
> Im Neopos ist vermutlich ein Gas in den Zellen eingeschlossen
> Dieses Gas hat auch Umgebungsdruck
> ...



Tja - verrückt.

In meiner Yari und meiner Formula 35 machen sie einen guten Job.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Oktober 2018)

Bin jetzt rauf auf 3. Wunnebar. Funzt 1ASahne mit *.


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Oktober 2018)

gregi780 schrieb:


> Wie soll so ein neopos funktionieren?
> 
> Im Neopos ist vermutlich ein Gas in den Zellen eingeschlossen
> Dieses Gas hat auch Umgebungsdruck
> ...


Eine 1:1 Reduzierung im Volumen wirds wohl eher nicht sein, das Material an sich hat ja auch noch ein Volumen, was sich nicht so stark wie das Gas (Luft vermutlich) komprimieren lässt.
Wobei mich da schon mal interessieren würde, wie genau die Dinger bei Gabeldruck (5-7 Bar) und bei Einfederung aussehen (40-60? Bar), auch im Vergleich zum Sylodyn, was der @Tomsal ausgegraben hat.
Da bräuchte es halt eine sehr stabile Plastikröhre, und nicht sowas kleines, was Formula auf Instagram gepostet hatte.


----------



## Rick7 (26. Oktober 2018)

gregi780 schrieb:


> Wie soll so ein neopos funktionieren?
> 
> Im Neopos ist vermutlich ein Gas in den Zellen eingeschlossen
> Dieses Gas hat auch Umgebungsdruck
> ...


Wieso sollten sich die Leute hier in die eigenen Tasche lügen? Die neopos funktionieren, mehr gibt's dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Sloop (26. Oktober 2018)

gregi780 schrieb:


> Wie soll so ein neopos funktionieren?
> 
> Im Neopos ist vermutlich ein Gas in den Zellen eingeschlossen
> Dieses Gas hat auch Umgebungsdruck
> ...


Glaub nicht, dass da ein Gas eingeschlossen ist. Ist halt ein Schaumstoff der nach deren Erfahrung sich am besten als Tokenersatz eignet.
Wenn du die Dinger zudem so extrem kritisierst, hast du sie scheinbar noch nicht probiert. Natürlich wird das irgend ein 0815 Schaumstoff sein, aber du musst halt auch erst einmal rausfinden welcher sich dafür wirklich gut eignet. Sieht ja beim Durchschlagschutz auch nicht anders aus. Ist alles keine Raketenwissenschaft aber die Lösung zu finden lassen die sich eben bezahlen. Gibt schließlich nichts umsonst. 
Hat eigentlich hier schon mal jemand einen zerschnitten? Quasi für Feinabstimmung. Also anstatt 2 nur 1,5 zu verwenden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Oktober 2018)

Bei und mit Neopos gibt’s nur ein Gas und das ist Vollgas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Oktober 2018)

Sloop schrieb:


> Glaub nicht, dass da ein Gas eingeschlossen ist. Ist halt ein Schaumstoff der nach deren Erfahrung sich am besten als Tokenersatz eignet.
> Wenn du die Dinger zudem so extrem kritisierst, hast du sie scheinbar noch nicht probiert. Natürlich wird das irgend ein 0815 Schaumstoff sein, aber du musst halt auch erst einmal rausfinden welcher sich dafür wirklich gut eignet. Sieht ja beim Durchschlagschutz auch nicht anders aus. Ist alles keine Raketenwissenschaft aber die Lösung zu finden lassen die sich eben bezahlen. Gibt schließlich nichts umsonst.
> Hat eigentlich hier schon mal jemand einen zerschnitten? Quasi für Feinabstimmung. Also anstatt 2 nur 1,5 zu verwenden.


Also zum zerschneiden sind sie dann glaub wirklich zu weich, zumindest ist das mein Eindruck.
Ich mische aber mittlerweile untereinander, da mir auch drei Neopos noch n Tick zu weich war:
 in der 150er Pike(27,5)habe ich einen 6cm Sylodynkorken und 1 Neopos,  in der 160er Pike(29) 2x4cm Sylodyn und 1 Neopos,  den Neopos jeweils zuerst verbaut und das härtere Sylodyn dann drüber sozusagen.
Labortechnische Untersuchungen sind allerdings noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen


----------



## Rick7 (27. Oktober 2018)

Ich fahr auch immer noch n hartplastik spacer und zwei neopos. Hab jetzt nach Umbau der Pike auf Debon airshaft einen pos weniger, da ja ohnehin mit mehr Druck gefahren wird. Würde mich schon interessieren wies ohne hartplastik dafür mit 4 neopos ist. Wahrscheinlich zu weich.

Noch was zum Thema placebo: habe sie letztens nem Kumpel empfohlen der auch recht kritisch (wie wir alle vermutlich) war.
Er ist restlos begeistert und überrascht dass man den Effekt doch so stark merkt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Oktober 2018)

Genauso Kollege von mir: von mir  1 Neopos zum testen in seine Pike(mit fast factory kit an Board,60kg Fahrer), das Ding hab ich nie wieder bekommen 
Als die Teile auf den Markt gebracht wurden, dachte ich echt,30 euro für den Schaumstoffkrempel, bin aber definitiv vom Gegenteil überzeugt, wobei mir mittlerweile die Sylodynkorken von @Tomsal noch besser gefallen, da sie etwas fester sind und für meine Strecken und Systemgewicht einen besseren Support liefern.
Vielen Dank auch dafür nochmal an o.a. User für die Recherchen der Materialbeschaffenheit im Vorfeld


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Oktober 2018)

Sylodyn wäre dann ggf etwas für den nächsten Finale-Trip.


----------



## Werratte (27. Oktober 2018)

Sloop schrieb:


> Glaub nicht, dass da ein Gas eingeschlossen ist. Ist halt ein Schaumstoff der nach deren Erfahrung sich am besten als Tokenersatz eignet.
> Wenn du die Dinger zudem so extrem kritisierst, hast du sie scheinbar noch nicht probiert. Natürlich wird das irgend ein 0815 Schaumstoff sein, aber du musst halt auch erst einmal rausfinden welcher sich dafür wirklich gut eignet. Sieht ja beim Durchschlagschutz auch nicht anders aus. Ist alles keine Raketenwissenschaft aber die Lösung zu finden lassen die sich eben bezahlen. Gibt schließlich nichts umsonst.
> Hat eigentlich hier schon mal jemand einen zerschnitten? Quasi für Feinabstimmung. Also anstatt 2 nur 1,5 zu verwenden.


Ich hab einen zerschnitten. Hab die beiden Hälften auch noch irgendwo rumliegen, weil ich beginnend mit einem, über eineinhalb dann bei zwei gelandet bin.
Ganz easy, mit einem scharfen Messer, wie einen Scheibe Brot.


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Oktober 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> Ich hab einen zerschnitten. Hab die beiden Hälften auch noch irgendwo rumliegen, weil ich beginnend mit einem, über eineinhalb dann bei zwei gelandet bin.
> Ganz easy, mit einem scharfen Messer, wie einen Scheibe Brot.


Mit Schnittproblemen war ja eigentlich auch nicht zu rechnen,  was soll da passieren, Gasaustritt
Und, hast du Veränderungen bemerjt bei halben Korken? Ich denke, eher nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (27. Oktober 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Mit Schnittproblemen war ja eigentlich auch nicht zu rechnen,  was soll da passieren, Gasaustritt
> Und, hast du Veränderungen bemerjt bei halben Korken? Ich denke, eher nicht?


Null. Kann man in Scheiben schneiden, wie eine Wurscht. Komplett homogenes Material.
So wie die Dinger aussehen, ist das Grundmaterial eine Platte, aus der die Teile mit Wasserstrahl ausgeschnitten werden. Da bleibt also einiges an überschüssigem Material.


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Oktober 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> Null. Kann man in Scheiben schneiden, wie eine Wurscht. Komplett homogenes Material.
> So wie die Dinger aussehen, ist das Grundmaterial eine Platte, aus der die Teile mit Wasserstrahl ausgeschnitten werden. Da bleibt also einiges an überschüssigem Material.


Ich meinte eher, ob du eine Änderung beim Fahrverhalten bei Verwendung von halben Korken feststellen konntest ?
Wie sie sich schneiden lassen,  war jetzt nicht so vorrangig,  Schaumstoff halt 

Edit: bin hoch auf 10cm Sylodyn und 1 Neopos, glaube, so bleibt es jetzt☺


----------



## konamann (30. Oktober 2018)

So, Neopos bestellt 

hat schon jemand negatives bei kalten Temperaturen festgestellt? Konnte über das Thema noch nicht viel finden außer Vermutungen...


----------



## pat (30. Oktober 2018)

Dämpfung wird bei Kälte ohnehin träger, wegen der Ölviskosität. Zudem ist es oft rutschig und die Geschwindigkeit langsamer als im Sommer.

Weshalb es Sinn macht, das Dämpfungs-Setup etwas "schneller" einzustellen. Neopos sind dabei wohl vernachlässigbar. Eine Vermutung mehr...


----------



## konamann (30. Oktober 2018)

Vermutlich vermutest du da insgesamt richtig


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. Oktober 2018)

Die Dinger gibts ja erst seit dem Frühjahr, wirklich kalt wars bis jetzt noch nicht...


----------



## Werratte (30. Oktober 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Die Dinger gibts ja erst seit dem Frühjahr, wirklich kalt wars bis jetzt noch nicht...


...stimmt! Seit April - seither ist Hochsommer gewesen. Ich schau mal, ob mir einer von meinen Halben in die Finger fällt. Dann park ich den mal in der Gefriertruhe


----------



## konamann (30. Oktober 2018)

Wäre nett, dann weiß ich ob ich sie noch einbau oder bis zum Frühjahr warte.

Fahre meine Lyric bisher ohne Tokens (68kg, eher alpine Trails), nur die Progression würde ich gern reduzieren. Wenn ichs richtig versteh bringt mir da ein harter Neopos auch nicht viel.


----------



## FastFabi93 (30. Oktober 2018)

konamann schrieb:


> Wäre nett, dann weiß ich ob ich sie noch einbau oder bis zum Frühjahr warte.
> 
> Fahre meine Lyric bisher ohne Tokens (68kg, eher alpine Trails), nur die Progression würde ich gern reduzieren. Wenn ichs richtig versteh bringt mir da ein harter Neopos auch nicht viel.



Ohne Tokens immer noch zu progressiv ?


----------



## burn23 (30. Oktober 2018)

http://www.deaneasy.it/abdforktune/

Alternative zu den Neopos!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (30. Oktober 2018)

konamann schrieb:


> Wäre nett, dann weiß ich ob ich sie noch einbau oder bis zum Frühjahr warte.
> 
> Fahre meine Lyric bisher ohne Tokens (68kg, eher alpine Trails), nur die Progression würde ich gern reduzieren. Wenn ichs richtig versteh bringt mir da ein harter Neopos auch nicht viel.


----------



## konamann (30. Oktober 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Ohne Tokens immer noch zu progressiv ?



Ok das war vielleicht ein bisschen falsch ausgedrückt. Hatte das Problem schon an zwei Pikes und nun an der Lyric (an zwei verschiedenen Bikes): Mit passendem Sag (ca. 25%) bleiben mir ca. 2cm Restfederweg den ich so gut wie nicht nutze, auch nicht im Park und auch nicht schnell (dann wirklich schnell). Wenn ich knapp über 30% gehe nutze ich den meisten Federweg, dann liegt mir die Front aber ein bissle zu tief.
Ich weiß dass da die Position auf dem Bike und viele andere Faktoren mit reinspielen aber so wie ich das gelesen habe sollten die Neopos die letzte Progression etwas reduzieren und die Mitte stabiler machen. Wenn es klappt damit auf 25% Sag zu kommen wäre ich sehr happy...


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Oktober 2018)

Lenker höher und artgerechten SAG 30% (wobei ich nicht zu den SAG-Bibelaffen gehöre) und fahren...
Neopos halte ich hier für den falschen Lösungsansatz.


----------



## FastFabi93 (31. Oktober 2018)

konamann schrieb:


> Ok das war vielleicht ein bisschen falsch ausgedrückt. Hatte das Problem schon an zwei Pikes und nun an der Lyric (an zwei verschiedenen Bikes): Mit passendem Sag (ca. 25%) bleiben mir ca. 2cm Restfederweg den ich so gut wie nicht nutze, auch nicht im Park und auch nicht schnell (dann wirklich schnell). Wenn ich knapp über 30% gehe nutze ich den meisten Federweg, dann liegt mir die Front aber ein bissle zu tief.
> Ich weiß dass da die Position auf dem Bike und viele andere Faktoren mit reinspielen aber so wie ich das gelesen habe sollten die Neopos die letzte Progression etwas reduzieren und die Mitte stabiler machen. Wenn es klappt damit auf 25% Sag zu kommen wäre ich sehr happy...



Da musst du wohl 27,5 % Sag fahren um genau die Mitte zu finden 

Spaß beiseite, du bewegst dich ja schon im optimalen Bereich, einfach mal mit dem Luftdruck einspielen, am besten unabhängig vom Sag.
Btw: Den ganzen Federweg nutze ich nur bei großen Drops (ins Flat) und frontlastig bzw. zu weiten Sprüngen. Aber nie wenn "es schnell wird".
Evtl fährst du auch einfach zu viel Federweg für deinen Einsatz Streich durch die Gegend ?


----------



## PORTEX77 (31. Oktober 2018)

Warum muss man immer zwingend den ganzen Federweg nutzen? 2cm Durchschlagsrest is doch super


----------



## PORTEX77 (31. Oktober 2018)

burn23 schrieb:


> http://www.deaneasy.it/abdforktune/
> 
> Alternative zu den Neopos!?


Ja, hab ich auch schon gesehen,  Prinzip Schaum statt Luft
Ne, mal im Ernst, wenn ich bei mir 3cm Neopos und 10cm Sylodynkorken in der Luftkammer habe, kommt das den Deaneasykorken schon ziemlich nahe 
Interessant ist es auf jeden Fall ,muss ich mich aber nochmal einlesen,habs nur kurz überflogen


----------



## konamann (31. Oktober 2018)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen! Hab gestern erfahren dass ein Kollege zwei Neopos rumliegen hat die ich mal testen darf. Werde also meine bestellten garnicht öffnen müssen.

Bin gespannt was ich nach dem Wochenende berichten kann!


----------



## Sloop (1. November 2018)

konamann schrieb:


> Ok das war vielleicht ein bisschen falsch ausgedrückt. Hatte das Problem schon an zwei Pikes und nun an der Lyric (an zwei verschiedenen Bikes): Mit passendem Sag (ca. 25%) bleiben mir ca. 2cm Restfederweg den ich so gut wie nicht nutze, auch nicht im Park und auch nicht schnell (dann wirklich schnell). Wenn ich knapp über 30% gehe nutze ich den meisten Federweg, dann liegt mir die Front aber ein bissle zu tief.
> Ich weiß dass da die Position auf dem Bike und viele andere Faktoren mit reinspielen aber so wie ich das gelesen habe sollten die Neopos die letzte Progression etwas reduzieren und die Mitte stabiler machen. Wenn es klappt damit auf 25% Sag zu kommen wäre ich sehr happy...


Du hast dich wohl noch nicht mit den Neopos beschäftigt. Sonst wüsstest du, dass die dafür sorgen das die Gabel in der Regel höher steht da sie nicht durch den mittleren Bereich so durchrauscht. Also genau das, was du brauchst.


----------



## bansaiman (1. November 2018)

An die nicht formula Fahrer. Fahrt sich denn debon air mit neopos besser an als Öl oder starre spacer und in welcher Art?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (1. November 2018)

Fahre in meiner 2016er Lyrik RC das Fast 3-way Kit und 3 Neopos haben die AWK ersetzt, vor AWK waren es 2 graue Token bei 170mm Federweg, 80-85 PSI und 85-90 kg Fahrergewicht _allesmitohne._
Das Debonair Upgrade Kit brauche ich nicht, das ist alles sensibel genug.


----------



## bansaiman (1. November 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Fahre in meiner 2016er Lyrik RC das Fast 3-way Kit und 3 Neopos haben die AWK ersetzt, vor AWK waren es 2 graue Token bei 170mm Federweg, 80-85 PSI und 85-90 kg Fahrergewicht _allesmitohne._
> Das Debonair Upgrade Kit brauche ich nicht, das ist alles sensibel genug.




War nur leider keine Antwort auf meine Frage ;-) fragte nach Unterschied zu festen Spacern beim fahrgefuhl und was genau?
Haut man genauso gegen eine endprogression wie bei festen Spacern oder ist es so homogen und linear wie bei awk?ist es dann so definiert im fw wie bei awk oder weniger, aber besser als feste spacer?
Handschonender und mehr Gegendruck als feste spacer?


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. November 2018)

Kannst gerne mal meine testen.
Bist du nicht ein Kumpel vom Thomas (tommespommes)?


----------



## bansaiman (1. November 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Kannst gerne mal meine testen.
> Bist du nicht ein Kumpel vom Thomas (tommespommes)?




Jopp, this is correcto


----------



## Diesti (1. November 2018)

Für Neopos in der Mattoc und F36 Evol kann ich dir meine Eindrücke schildern. Weniger Endprogression, als mit Token und IRT, weniger Gegendruck in der mitte als mit IRT oder AWK. Gute FW ausnutzung. Aber Wunder darfst du dir nicht erwarten ;-)  Wie denn auch wenn sie bei 70 Psi nur mehr 1/3 Volumen besitzen und schon 80 Psi Grundruck in der Gabel sind. Absolut kein ersatz für eine AWK meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. November 2018)

@Diesti
Wenn man ein (z.B. im Fall einer Lyrik) ein 190 Euro Produkt mit einem 30 Euro Produkt vergleicht, dann sind schon das Äpfel und Birnen.
Niemand behauptet, _dieselbe _Funktion und Performance bei Neopos vs. AWK er-fahren zu haben; aber für viele scheinen die _Ghetto-_AWK _Neopos_ eine Verbesserung bzw. Mehrwert ggü. keine AWK zu bringen, die der ggü. einer AWK deutlich geringere Preis locker rechtfertigt.
Fahren und fahren lassen...oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (1. November 2018)

Der Effekt vom Neopos ist vermutlich wirklich stark davon abhängig, welchen Druck man in der Gabel fahren muss. Bei mir reichen 53PSI. Wenn man natürlich mit 80PSI am Start ist, sieht das sicher anders aus.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. November 2018)

Werratte schrieb:


> Der Effekt vom Neopos ist vermutlich wirklich stark davon abhängig, welchen Druck man in der Gabel fahren muss. Bei mir reichen 53PSI. Wenn man natürlich mit 80PSI am Start ist, sieht das sicher anders aus.


Ich fahre mit 80 PSI und vorher AWK.


----------



## Diesti (2. November 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @Diesti
> Wenn man ein (z.B. im Fall einer Lyrik) ein 190 Euro Produkt mit einem 30 Euro Produkt vergleicht, dann sind schon das Äpfel und Birnen.
> Niemand behauptet, _dieselbe _Funktion und Performance bei Neopos vs. AWK er-fahren zu haben; aber für viele scheinen die _Ghetto-_AWK _Neopos_ eine Verbesserung bzw. Mehrwert ggü. keine AWK zu bringen, die der ggü. einer AWK deutlich geringere Preis locker rechtfertigt.
> Fahren und fahren lassen...oder so...


Er hat nach dem Unterschied gefragt, und ich ihm meine persönliche Meinung dazu geschildert ;-) du brauchst dich wegen diesem Post nicht gekränkt fühlen. 
Wenn viele damit glücklich werden dann ist dass doch gut so. Wenn man logisch drüber nachdenkt und sich zb. die Fotos ansieht wo mal die Neopos mit 70 Psi Druck in einer Flasche komprimiert wurden, sieht man halt auch dass der Effekt sehr gering bzw. nicht vorhanden sein dürfte. da dieser dann nicht mal mehr 1/3 seines Volumens besitzt. Also nicht wie auf den Diagrammen von Formula, wo sich der Neopos erst bei 70 Psi anfängt zu verformen.  Und leider wird hier doch immer wieder der Eindruck vermittelt dass man sich einen ähnliche Effekt wie bei einer AWK erwarten darf. 

Aber wie gesagt, jeder solls testen und für sich selbsg entscheiden ;-) und vielleicht hilft den ein oder anderen ja auch ein sachlich, kritischer Post wie meiner


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. November 2018)

Diesti schrieb:


> Wenn man logisch drüber nachdenkt und sich zb. die Fotos ansieht wo mal die Neopos mit 70 Psi Druck in einer Flasche komprimiert wurden, sieht man halt auch dass der Effekt sehr gering bzw. nicht vorhanden sein dürfte. da dieser dann nicht mal mehr 1/3 seines Volumens besitzt. Also nicht wie auf den Diagrammen von Formula, wo sich der Neopos erst bei 70 Psi anfängt zu verformen.


Daher:Sylodyn☺
Aber Verformung hin oder her,  als ich angefangen hab zu testen, mit 80 psi, hat man auch schon 1 Neopos-Korken gemerkt,  die Charakteristik der Gabel veränderte sich etwas, wurde insg. straffer, zugstufe musste angepasst werden(langsamer).
Und wenn ich als anerkannter Grobmotoriker, (der z.b. beim Dämpfer mit mehr als zwei Hebeln überfordert ist, )da nen Unterschied bemerke, bemerken das sendiblere, bessere Fahrer erst recht.
MnMng.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. November 2018)

Ich mache mal freiwillig Werbung für 26 Euro im Dreierpack, inkl. Warensendung Versand.
Wen es interessiert —> PN.


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. November 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich mache mal freiwillig Werbung für 26 Euro im Dreierpack, inkl. Warensendung Versand.
> Wen es interessiert —> PN.


Du liebst sie und verkaufst sie?


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. November 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Du liebst sie und verkaufst sie?


Ich bin nur Käufer.


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. November 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich bin nur Käufer.


Und bietest sie zum Kauf an..
Na, egal, der Herr R. wird schon wissen was er macht
Bin wieder raus, schönes langes Wochenende


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. November 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Und bietest sie zum Kauf an..


Stellst du dich absichtlich _duhm_?
Ich habe eine günstigere Quelle als BC und Konsorten gefunden, woll.


----------



## bansaiman (2. November 2018)

Ich bekomme demnächst eine x fusion metric mit sekbst designer Luftfeder vom tuner. Negativ kammer 149% einer fox evol. Falls ich da überhaupt das Bedürfnis von mehr support spüre als verwöhnte IRT Nutzer, dann werde ich wohl nur 1 neopos brauchen. Hat jemand 1 über, an den ich mich ggf in ca 1 Monat wenden könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (2. November 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Stellst du dich absichtlich _duhm_?


Nein, ich BIN so dumm.
Zwischen den Zeilen lesen war bei uns kein Hauptfach .
@bansaiman 
Der Volker von Mountainlove verkauft die Dinger auch einzeln


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. November 2018)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ich bekomme demnächst eine x fusion metric mit sekbst designer Luftfeder vom tuner. Negativ kammer 149% einer fox evol. Falls ich da überhaupt das Bedürfnis von mehr support spüre als verwöhnte IRT Nutzer, dann werde ich wohl nur 1 neopos brauchen. Hat jemand 1 über, an den ich mich ggf in ca 1 Monat wenden könnte?


Machen wir dann doch mal
mit Thomas nen flotten Traildreier.


----------



## bansaiman (2. November 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Machen wir dann doch mal
> mit Thomas nen flotten Traildreier.



Darf mit meiner Schulter ab übernächsten WE endlich wieder fahren


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. November 2018)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Darf mit meiner Schulter ab übernächsten WE endlich wieder fahren


Vielleicht dann mal zusammen glüdern?


----------



## Xyz79 (3. November 2018)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ich bekomme demnächst eine x fusion metric mit sekbst designer Luftfeder vom tuner. Negativ kammer 149% einer fox evol. Falls ich da überhaupt das Bedürfnis von mehr support spüre als verwöhnte IRT Nutzer, dann werde ich wohl nur 1 neopos brauchen. Hat jemand 1 über, an den ich mich ggf in ca 1 Monat wenden könnte?


Hab noch einen über.Kannst dich bei bedarf melden.


----------



## konamann (5. November 2018)

So, nun darf ich nach drei Tagen Pfalz meine Erfahrungen schildern:

Erste Überraschung bei der Montage: Lyric aufgemacht, zwei Tokens gefunden, die da garnicht sein sollten. Die Pike von meiner Chefin aufgemacht, zwei Tokens weniger als gewünscht (also null waren drin). Da hab ich wohl beim Saubermachen im Frühjahr Mist gemacht 
Da muss ich wohl auch meine "Erfahrungen" aus den obigen Posts relativieren...habe da einen Verdacht wo die unerwünschte Progression herkam.

Da ich aber nun eine Saison mit zwei Tokens unterwegs war, hab ich erstmal beide wieder reingepackt und bin den ersten Tag gefahren.

Am nächsten Tag auf Tour der Chefin eine heiße Suppe gekauft und die beiden Tokens raus und zwei Neopos rein. Bin nun im Endeffekt bei +3-4psi, +1 Rebound und +1 Lowspeed und es fühlt sich sehr viel mehr nach meinen Idealvorstellungen an  Da ich verbal nicht so geschickt bin, möchte ich es als ruhiger und angenehmer beschreiben, trotzdem wird der Federweg besser genutzt als mit zwei Tokens (gut, da brauchen wir uns ja nicht so wundern).
Kann gut verstehen dass man da nun wieder +1 Token oder +1 Neopos probieren möchte, leider war ich am dritten Tag wegen der leckeren Weinschorle am Abend vorher nicht mehr so testwütig... mal schauen ob das was wird bevor es hier im Allgäu schneit.

Werde mir auf jeden Fall ein paar eigene Neopos besorgen und weiter damit testen. Vor allem der Kühlschranktest interessiert mich.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. November 2018)

Ist er süß oder nicht!?


----------



## konamann (5. November 2018)

Bitte alle ja sagen, ich brauch Bestätigung nach dem Token-Desaster


----------



## edeltoaster (6. November 2018)

Ich wäre an etwas mehr Midstroke-Support für meine Fox 34 Rhythm interessiert und überlege 2-3 Neopos statt eines Tokens zu nutzen. Verstehe ich das richtig, dass die die Eumel einfach in die Luftkammer mache? Wenn die ihr Volumen auch radial ändern, dann  fallen die doch dann einfach rein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke_do (6. November 2018)

Bei mir haben sie sich quer gestellt und verklemmt. Aber dürfte ja nicht weiter stören.


----------



## sp00n82 (6. November 2018)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Bei mir haben sie sich quer gestellt und verklemmt. Aber dürfte ja nicht weiter stören.


Als ich letztens aufgemacht hab und noch einen reingeworfen hab, war da einer auch schräg drin und hatte sich verklemmt. Das dürfte aber tatsächlich nur ein Problem bei offener Gabel sein, wenn da normaler Betriebsdruck drin ist, sollten die wieder klein genug werden.

Und wer bastelt endlich mal eine durchsichtige Plastikröhre, die 60 bis 800 Psi aushält?


----------



## konamann (8. November 2018)

Hallo liebe Truppe, heute ist auf einer englischsprachigen MTB-Seite namens PB ein Test der Neopos aufgetaucht, in dem berichtet wurden, dass die Gummis bei nicht-Formula Gabeln im Lauf der Zeit ausfransen oder sich abarbeiten können. Die kleinen Gummiteile die dabei entstehen sollen dann zB. den Ausgleichkanal Positiv-Negativkammer verstopfen. Formula gibt anscheinend 100 Betriebsstunden als Lebensdauer an.

Ist euch da schon mal etwas aufgefallen?
Bin am Überlegen ob man die Gummis verbinden und an der Topcap befestigen sollte um ein freies herumfliegen zu verhindern...meint ihr das ist nötig?


----------



## pat (8. November 2018)

konamann schrieb:


> Ist euch da schon mal etwas aufgefallen?


Hatte gestern meine Gabel offen, zur Entnahme der Neopos (habe auf AWK umgerüstet). Die Neopos sahen aus der Gabel raus nicht mehr ganz zylindrisch aus und einer klemmte quer im Standrohr. Vermutlich spielen die Dinger beim Fahren im rauhen Gelände ziemlich Party in der Luftkammer drin.

Unten auf dem Luftkolben klebt etwas RSP Slick Kick, und ja, das war leicht rötlich gefärbt. Einzelne Partikel, insb. von einer Grössenordnung, dass z.B. der Port verstopft werden könnte, waren dabei nicht erkennbar. 
Jedoch waren die 3ml Fox Gold, die ich im August zusammen mit dem Slick Kick zur Schmierung in die Luftkammer gegeben habe, nicht mehr vorhanden. Ist wohl an/in den Neopos zu suchen. 

Ohne Neopos bleibt das Schmiermedium offenbar länger erhalten. War zu erwarten. 

Eine Befestigung der Neopos an der Topcap wäre sicher nicht schlecht. Aber nicht notwendig, denke ich. 
Mache ohnehin mindestens halbjährlich Service.


----------



## FJ836 (8. November 2018)

konamann schrieb:


> Bin am Überlegen ob man die Gummis verbinden und an der Topcap befestigen sollte um ein freies herumfliegen zu verhindern...meint ihr das ist nötig?



Ja, den Pinkbike Test hab ich auch gelesen 

Interessanter Gedanke, nur wie umsetzen!?

Hab die Neopos bisher in einer 2017er Lyrik 2P gefahren (da muss man Sie eh auf eine Schaft aufziehen) und war ziemlich begeistert vom Fahrverhalten ... aber im neuen Bike ist eine FOX36 Grip2 verbaut und ich möchte eigentlich nicht riskieren die Gabel innen zu beschädigen, aber ich will auch nicht auf die Eigenschaften der Neopos verzichten, die sind halt spürbar angenehmer bei Fahren wie die Standardtokens.

Naja ich glaub ich werde mal drauf ankommen lassen und das ganze einfach unter Beobachtung halten.


Edit: Ich hab mir mal kurz Gedanken gemacht und am besten wäre warschnlich ein Schaft (Kunstoff) mit ner Sicherungsscheibe unten auf den man die Neopos aufziehen kann und der oben das Stecksystem für Fox bzw. RS Tokens hat ... wo sind den unsere Konstruktions Götter die sowas mal auf Papier bzw. in 3D Druckbare Formen bringen können!?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. November 2018)

Mahlzeit!
Sind jetzt die Neopos Besitzer zufrieden mit den Teilen?
Hab mir 2 für meine 34er Rhythm bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2018)

Sichtkontrolle nach einem 3/4 Jahr Nutzung (oder etwas länger) in meiner Lyrik.


----------



## Werratte (23. Dezember 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Sind jetzt die Neopos Besitzer zufrieden mit den Teilen?
> Hab mir 2 für meine 34er Rhythm bestellt.


Uneingeschränkt ja. Hab die seit Mitte April im Ensatz in der Selva. Funktionieren.


----------



## freetourer (23. Dezember 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sichtkontrolle nach einem 3/4 Jahr Nutzung (oder etwas länger) in meiner Lyrik.
> Anhang anzeigen 807308



Sehen ja fast aus wie neu. 

Bist wohl kaum gefahren.  - Brauch ich meine in der Yari wohl auch nicht kontrollieren.

Schöne und entspannte Feiertage.


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Sehen ja fast aus wie neu.
> 
> Bist wohl kaum gefahren.  - Brauch ich meine in der Yari wohl auch nicht kontrollieren.
> 
> Schöne und entspannte Feiertage.


Wünsche auch ein gutes Neues Positives Neopos Jahr!


----------



## Flo_aus_LA (14. Februar 2019)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich fahre eine 35er 180mm nach komplett standart und bin eigtl sehr zufrieden. Zudem bin ich noch recht neu im Business und habe mich noch nicht all zu ausgiebeig mit Fahrwerkstuning/verbesserung auseinander gesetzt. Nachdem ich die Gabel jetzt knapp 1 Jahr gefahren bin könnte der support in der Mitte und den letzten cm etwas straffer sein für meine Fahrweise. Lässt sich das über die Neopos (1 bis 2) bewerkstelligen oder macht es Sinn so dazu gleich noch eine passende CTS zu holen? Hätte gern mehr pop gerade wenn man mal bissle abziehen will im Wurzelteppich usw. Bin kein großer springer.

Und welche CTS ist den aus Erfahrung die beste wahl für einen, nicht Jahrelang erfahrenen Biker, der mit nicht perfekter Technik gern schnell grobes Gelände fährt? Fahrterrain: Finale, Nauder/Reschenpass, Serfaus, Brandnertal.

fahrrad Setup :
Alutech Fanes mit CCDB Air Cs hinten.
Fahrergewicht 81kg Fahrfertig

Vielen Dank schon einmal für eure Antworten.
Gruß
Flo


----------



## freetourer (14. Februar 2019)

CTS Special Medium + 2-3 Neopos sollte da gut passen


----------



## Werratte (14. Februar 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> CTS Special Medium + 2-3 Neopos sollte da gut passen


Definitiv! Wäre auch mein Tip gewesen, @Flo_aus_LA


----------



## hans7 (14. Februar 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> CTS Special Medium + 2-3 Neopos sollte da gut passen



Diese Konfiguration würde ich auch sagen.


----------



## Flo_aus_LA (14. Februar 2019)

Super werd ich mal ausprobieren. Nur noch die nuss und das cts tool bauen.
Vielen dank!


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (23. Februar 2019)

Nachdem der eine Neopos sich in meiner Fox 36 an Stelle des 1 Standard-Spacers sehr gut bewährt hatte, wollte ich einmal 2 probieren. Es war schon schwierig genug den ersten wieder herauszubekommen (er hatte sich quer verklemmt an recht tiefer Position), da wollte ich nicht einfach eine zweiten hinterher werfen. Entsprechend hier mein Bastellösungsansatz: habe eine alten Spacer gekürzt (den ich noch von einer Fox34 da hatte), ein dünnes Loch hineingebohrt und 2 Neopos auf ein flexibles Gummi-Band aufgezogen. Das Band ist auf Spannung damit die Neopos auch in komprimierter Form einandergereiht bleiben und sich nicht verdrehen. Auf der unteren Seite ist ein leichtes Kunstoffplättchen ebenfalls mit Bohrung. Das ganze Paket lässt sich an dem Spacer wie gewohnt oben an die Abdeckung der Luftkammer anklipsen. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass die Neopos nicht mehr einen großen Teil des Gabelfetts vom Boden aufnehmen.

Der 1 Jahr alte Neopos ist auch auf den Bildern verbaut. Man sieht fast keinen Unterschied, er ist minimal größer und offenpooriger, also fast null Verschleiss. Probefahrt kommt morgen. Bin 7 PSI runtergegen und habe in Attack-Position nun genau 3cm Sag an der 16cm Federgabel.

Gruß, Lars

P.S.: wenn sich Euer Neopos auch verklemmt hat an tiefer Position, dann einfach Rad auf den Kopf stellen, die Gabel wieder voll oder übervoll aufpumpen (dann fällt er hinunter). Danach die Luft in dieser Position des Rades ablassen: er dehnt sich wiede aus und klemmt nun an der Oberseite zum leichten entnehmen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FJ836 (24. Februar 2019)

Danke @Sonnenstern28, das ist ganz großes Bastelkino .... so werd ich das auch machen!!


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (24. Februar 2019)

Gerne, Du mußt halt schauen ob Du die zusätzliche Progressivität des halben Kunststoffspacers auch haben willst. Falls nicht, kannst Du das flexible Band oben auch direkt um den runden Absatz unten am Alu-Ventildeckel binden.


----------



## FJ836 (24. Februar 2019)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Gerne, Du mußt halt schauen ob Du die zusätzliche Progressivität des halben Kunststoffspacers auch haben willst. Falls nicht, kannst Du das flexible Band oben auch direkt um den runden Absatz unten am Alu-Ventildeckel binden.



Ja mal schauen ... ich werd eh erstmal mit einem Neopos starten.


----------



## FJ836 (26. Februar 2019)

So sieht das ganze jetz bei mir aus:


 

1 Fox Token + 1 Neopos sollte für 82kg ganz gut passen.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (26. Februar 2019)

Ja, die Kombi werde ich auch noch testen. Bin derzeit bei 2 Neopos ganz ohne Fox-Spacer. Die 2 mit dem halben Fox-Spacer war deutlich progressiver als ohne.


----------



## FJ836 (26. Februar 2019)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Ja, die Kombi werde ich auch noch testen. Bin derzeit bei 2 Neopos ganz ohne Fox-Spacer. Die 2 mit dem halben Fox-Spacer war deutlich progressiver als ohne.



Des glaub ich ... denk das dürfte mir zuviel sein. Meine alte Lyrik (180mm) war mit einem Spacer und einem Neopos perfekt.


----------



## konamann (27. Februar 2019)

FJ089 schrieb:


> So sieht das ganze jetz bei mir aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 831236
> 
> 1 Fox Token + 1 Neopos sollte für 82kg ganz gut passen.



Das sieht echt schick aus. Was hast du da unten als Befestigung verwendet?

Kann momentan noch keinen Abrieb bei mir feststellen aber einfach für die Servicefreundlichkeit und das Öl würde ich die Neopos schon gerne befestigen.
Hatte überlegt zwei zusammenzunähen und dann in einem Token zu befestigen. Kleben wäre natürlich auch nett aber ich befürchte dass die Klebung durch die Verformung nicht lange halten würde...


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (27. Februar 2019)

Du kannst jedes beliebige nicht spröde, dünne Kunststoff nehmen und zurecht schneiden - und mit einem Loch versehen. Joghurtbecher/deckel whatever


----------



## FJ836 (27. Februar 2019)

konamann schrieb:


> Das sieht echt schick aus. Was hast du da unten als Befestigung verwendet?
> .



Unten is ein weicher Knopf mit Öse hinten dran ... der lag noch rum

Ansonsten wie @Sonnenstern28 schon sagt geht auch alles andere was a bissmal Stabilität mitbringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (27. Februar 2019)

Ah, jawoll, Knopf mit Öse ist natürlich nicht schlecht  Einfach nur weil man sich freut wenns einmal im Jahr beim Service ordentlich ausschaut...


----------



## funny_biker (2. April 2019)

Gude, hab mir alles hier mal durchgelesen und bin recht angetan. 
Würde gerne mal 2 in meine Boxxer Worldcup stecken die momentan mit einem Token und Selfmade-Negativkammervergrößerung läuft. 

Hat hier jemand zufällig welche über bevor ich neue kaufe?

Lg Jan


----------



## MaxBas (9. April 2019)

Ich habe bei meiner Lyrik RC2 150mm das Problem, dass ich mit den 2 Tokens, die ab Werk empfohlen werden, nur knapp 12.5 cm Federweg nutze. Dafür fühlen sich diese sehr gut an. Sensible und mit Support. Wenn es zur Sache geht fehlen mir aber die übrigen 2,5 cm. Ich knall dann immer (zu früh) an die Progressions-Wand. Unangenehm auf Dauer. Mit einem Spacer nutze ich den Federweg etwas besser, aber verliere etwas Souveränität.  Überlege nun, ob zwei Neopos statt den zwei Token eine bessere Federwegsausnutzung bringen ohne die Gabel zu weich zu machen. Als letzte Möglichkeit bleibt noch die AWK, aber das wären dann wieder gleich 190 Euro und viel Experimentieren. Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit einer kurzhubigen (150mm) Lyrik RC2? 
Weiß zufällig jemand on die Neopos Shockwiz durcheinanderbringen?
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Sloop (9. April 2019)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meiner Lyrik RC2 150mm das Problem, dass ich mit den 2 Tokens, die ab Werk empfohlen werden, nur knapp 12.5 cm Federweg nutze. Dafür fühlen sich diese sehr gut an. Sensible und mit Support. Wenn es zur Sache geht fehlen mir aber die übrigen 2,5 cm. Ich knall dann immer (zu früh) an die Progressions-Wand. Unangenehm auf Dauer. Mit einem Spacer nutze ich den Federweg etwas besser, aber verliere etwas Souveränität.  Überlege nun, ob zwei Neopos statt den zwei Token eine bessere Federwegsausnutzung bringen ohne die Gabel zu weich zu machen. Als letzte Möglichkeit bleibt noch die AWK, aber das wären dann wieder gleich 190 Euro und viel Experimentieren. Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit einer kurzhubigen (150mm) Lyrik RC2?
> Weiß zufällig jemand on die Neopos Shockwiz durcheinanderbringen?
> Danke für eure Hilfe!


Deine Gabel nutzt mit Shockwiz nicht den kompletten Federweg aus? Dann schmeiß doch das Teil erst einmal raus. Scheint ja überhaupt nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## MaxBas (9. April 2019)

Scherzkeks!

Shockwiz war einen zusätzliche Frage aus Interesse. Mit der AWK geht das Teil z.B. nicht. Kann ja sein, dass es nur für feste Token konzipiert ist.


----------



## Rick7 (9. April 2019)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meiner Lyrik RC2 150mm das Problem, dass ich mit den 2 Tokens, die ab Werk empfohlen werden, nur knapp 12.5 cm Federweg nutze. Dafür fühlen sich diese sehr gut an. Sensible und mit Support. Wenn es zur Sache geht fehlen mir aber die übrigen 2,5 cm. Ich knall dann immer (zu früh) an die Progressions-Wand. Unangenehm auf Dauer. Mit einem Spacer nutze ich den Federweg etwas besser, aber verliere etwas Souveränität.  Überlege nun, ob zwei Neopos statt den zwei Token eine bessere Federwegsausnutzung bringen ohne die Gabel zu weich zu machen. Als letzte Möglichkeit bleibt noch die AWK, aber das wären dann wieder gleich 190 Euro und viel Experimentieren. Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit einer kurzhubigen (150mm) Lyrik RC2?
> Weiß zufällig jemand on die Neopos Shockwiz durcheinanderbringen?
> Danke für eure Hilfe!



Zu deinen Fragen, nein und nein. Hab sie in ner 29er Pike mit 150 mm. 
Aber ja ich würde die neopos unbedingt versuchen. Sollten dein Problem auf jeden Fall verbessern. Is dir Gabel schon älter. Ggf bladder mit Öl gefüllt/aufgebläht ? Da rc 2 kann sie ja garnicht soo alt sein. War das von Anfang an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (9. April 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Zu deinen Fragen, nein und nein. Hab sie in ner 29er Pike mit 150 mm.
> Aber ja ich würde die neopos unbedingt versuchen. Sollten dein Problem auf jeden Fall verbessern. Is dir Gabel schon älter. Ggf bladder mit Öl gefüllt/aufgebläht ? Da rc 2 kann sie ja garnicht soo alt sein. War das von Anfang an?


Danke! Ja das war die ganze Zeit so. Öl is frisch. Mit weniger Luft komprimierter die Gabel problemlos über den ganzen Federweg. Fahre 75 PSI bei 80kg fahrfertig. Wenn das Wetter hält, probiere ich die Neos morgen mal aus.


----------



## Rick7 (9. April 2019)

Hier stand mist...


----------



## TobiF (18. April 2019)

Hi,

kann jemand die Spacer mal messen? Mich würde interessieren ob jemand die auch in einem 32mm Chassis nutzt.
Ich würde die gerne in einer RS1 testen. Wie sehr ihr die bearbeitbarkeit mit einem messer?


----------



## MaxBas (18. April 2019)

So,
ich konnte etwas testen. Mein Problem steht 3 Posts weiter oben.
Mit einem Token und ohne Neo konnte ich den Federweg sehr gut nutzen und katte keine harte "Progressionswand". Dafür war die Gabel bei gleichem Druck nicht mehr so definiert und zu weich. Mit einem Neo zusätzlich war es schon besser und mit zweien fühlt es sich ziemlich gut an. Straff aber mit guter Federwegsausnutzung.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass mit den Neo's keine nennenswerte Endprogression zu erreichen ist. Formula regelt diese ja auch über das Öl, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Die Kombi aus einem Token und zwei Neo's passt für mich in einer Lyrik RC2 150mm.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. April 2019)

Hab in meine 18er Pike mit Debonair den einen Spacer gegen 2 Neopos getauscht. Vorher 60PSI, nachher 50PSI für den gleichen SAG. Mal sehen ob es im mittleren Bereich mehr Unterstützung bringt. Fühlt sich im Stand schon mal straffer an. Progression scheint im Stand auch weniger zu sein. War vorher ein bisschen zu viel.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Mai 2019)

Fährt wer eine 180er Lyrik? Mit welchen Token/Neopos-Versuchen (Stück) bzw. aktueller Stand?
Hintergrund: Ich werde wohl von 170 auf 180mm traveln und von aktuell 1 Token + 1 Neopos reduzieren auf nur noch 1 oder 2 Neopos.
Gerne auch Meinungen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Mai 2019)

Man braucht dort doch eigentlich nicht basteln. Wenn ich die Luft langsam ablasse und die Gabel dabei senkrecht steht, dann sollte der Neopo auch gerade in der Gabel stehen. Ist zumindest bei mir nicht mehr das Problem, seitdem ich das beachte.


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Mai 2019)

Puh. Ich hab jetzt mal wieder meine Gabel aufgemacht. Im Gegensatz zum letzten Mal war da jetzt deutlicher Verschleiß zu erkennen. Eventuell liegt es auch an dem Sylodyn-Token, der ebenfalls drin war (also insgesamt 2x Neopos und 1x Sylodyn, die Reihenfolge war Neopos - Sylodyn - Neopos), sodass bei voller Kompression der Gabel die Tokens zu sehr gequetscht wurden, wodurch es dann zu vermehrten Verschleiß gekommen ist.

Interessant ist auch, dass der oberste Neopos aufgequollen ist, das kann ich mir nicht so richtig erklären. Ich hatte etwas Fett und glaube ich auch etwas RockShox 0W30 in der Luftkammer (nur ein paar Tropfen), vielleicht hat sich das nicht so ganz vertragen.

War dann doch etwas nerviger zu reinigen und wurde ein mittelgroßer Service, weil ich den Airshaft zum Putzen ausbauen musste. Aber jetzt ist dann eh die AWK drin.

Bilder:













Hier sind die Tokens auch im Vergleich zu unbenutzten, bzw. nur sehr wenig verwendeten zu sehen. Die drei auf der rechten Seite waren in der Gabel, die drei linken nicht.
(Die Sylodyn-Tokens sind selbst geschnitzt, also nicht 100%ig gleich.)


----------



## Rick7 (16. Mai 2019)

Uh das sieht echt nicht so toll aus


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Mai 2019)

Ich habe auch einen Token, der aufgequollen ist und der wurde in der Selva und auch nur mit den empfohlenen Ölen benutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (19. Mai 2019)

So, metric mit highlander Luftfeder spricht saufen an, support im Vergleich zu awk irt, nicht vergleichbar... Da kanndieluftfeder mit negativkammer noch so gut sein. Die kontrolle/support vom awk fehlt total. Für Fahrer, die noch nie eine awk hatten, wäre es sicher super.. Ich bin da nur zu verwöhnt Fahre allerdings bei 85 kilo eindatzgewicht schon 85 bis 95 psi Druck. Daher fällt die reine neopos raus. Das heißt, ich werde das Sylodyn ausprobieren. Fuhr mein irt auch mit 130 bis 150psi.
Gubt es hier schon Erfahrungen, ob da das sylodyn NE am besten ist oder eher ein anderes?


----------



## bansaiman (19. Mai 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Vielleicht dann mal zusammen glüdern?




Sorry, hatte deinen Beitrag nicht mehr gesehen... KLAR 
Kannst mir ja mal per PN deine kontaktdaten senden. Gehen auch Feierabendrunden werktags?


----------



## bansaiman (19. Mai 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Puh. Ich hab jetzt mal wieder meine Gabel aufgemacht. Im Gegensatz zum letzten Mal war da jetzt deutlicher Verschleiß zu erkennen. Eventuell liegt es auch an dem Sylodyn-Token, der ebenfalls drin war (also insgesamt 2x Neopos und 1x Sylodyn, die Reihenfolge war Neopos - Sylodyn - Neopos), sodass bei voller Kompression der Gabel die Tokens zu sehr gequetscht wurden, wodurch es dann zu vermehrten Verschleiß gekommen ist.
> 
> Interessant ist auch, dass der oberste Neopos aufgequollen ist, das kann ich mir nicht so richtig erklären. Ich hatte etwas Fett und glaube ich auch etwas RockShox 0W30 in der Luftkammer (nur ein paar Tropfen), vielleicht hat sich das nicht so ganz vertragen.
> 
> ...



Aber wenn ich es richtig sehe, ist der sylodyn spacer weiterhin heile, was ja sehr gut wäre, da ereg nen brauchbaren Druckbereich abdeckt


----------



## freetourer (19. Mai 2019)

bansaiman schrieb:


> So, metric mit highlander Luftfeder spricht saufen an, support im Vergleich zu awk irt, nicht vergleichbar... Da kanndieluftfeder mit negativkammer noch so gut sein. Die kontrolle/support vom awk fehlt total. Für Fahrer, die noch nie eine awk hatten, wäre es sicher super.. Ich bin da nur zu verwöhnt Fahre allerdings bei 85 kilo eindatzgewicht schon 85 bis 95 psi Druck. Daher fällt die reine neopos raus. Das heißt, ich werde das Sylodyn ausprobieren. Fuhr mein irt auch mit 130 bis 150psi.
> Gubt es hier schon Erfahrungen, ob da das sylodyn NE am besten ist oder eher ein anderes?



Verstehe nur Bahnhof

????


----------



## bansaiman (19. Mai 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Verstehe nur Bahnhof
> 
> ????



 Saufen dur h SAUGUT ersetzen. Hintergrund: vom tuner ne custom debonair feder mit einstellbarer negativ kammer für die x fusion metric hlr bekommen mit 150 Prozent des evol air Volumens. Dazu hab ich die eben beschriebenen Punkte an zu merken


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Mai 2019)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich es richtig sehe, ist der sylodyn spacer weiterhin heile, was ja sehr gut wäre, da ereg nen brauchbaren Druckbereich abdeckt


Ja, der sieht noch gut aus, ich hab auch keinen blauen Abrieb in der Luftkammer erkennen können. Allerdings war der auch nicht so lange drinnen wie die Neopos und ich bin nur mit 67 PSI gefahren.


----------



## bansaiman (21. Mai 2019)

Hat hier jemand noch etwas von dem unbenutzte SYLODYN über? 

Der Kollege reagiert leider nicht. Das scheint ja recht beständig gegen Öl etc zu sein und auch bei höheren drücken seine Arbeit zu verrichten.


----------



## Bread (26. Juni 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Puh. Ich hab jetzt mal wieder meine Gabel aufgemacht. Im Gegensatz zum letzten Mal war da jetzt deutlicher Verschleiß zu erkennen. Eventuell liegt es auch an dem Sylodyn-Token, der ebenfalls drin war (also insgesamt 2x Neopos und 1x Sylodyn, die Reihenfolge war Neopos - Sylodyn - Neopos), sodass bei voller Kompression der Gabel die Tokens zu sehr gequetscht wurden, wodurch es dann zu vermehrten Verschleiß gekommen ist.
> 
> Interessant ist auch, dass der oberste Neopos aufgequollen ist, das kann ich mir nicht so richtig erklären. Ich hatte etwas Fett und glaube ich auch etwas RockShox 0W30 in der Luftkammer (nur ein paar Tropfen), vielleicht hat sich das nicht so ganz vertragen.
> 
> ...


Servus! Sieht das bei Formula Gabeln dann auch so aus? Oder kann man die Neopos bei denen befestigen? So einen Gummigatsch brauch ich nicht in meiner Gabel...


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Juni 2019)

Bread schrieb:


> Servus! Sieht das bei Formula Gabeln dann auch so aus? Oder kann man die Neopos bei denen befestigen? So einen Gummigatsch brauch ich nicht in meiner Gabel...


Auch bei Formula-Gabeln werden die einfach reingeworfen. Aber die haben soweit ich weiß keinen Port für den Druckausgleich von Positiv- zu Negativkammer, der verstopfen könnte, also zumindest eine mögliche Fehlerquelle durch den Abrieb weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (26. Juni 2019)

Meine sehen nach nem Jahr noch super aus. Minimalster Abrieb ist vorhanden. 
Wirklich nur minimalst.


----------



## Bread (26. Juni 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Meine sehen nach nem Jahr noch super aus. Minimalster Abrieb ist vorhanden.
> Wirklich nur minimalst.


Welche Gabel? 
Der sp00n82 hat eine RS Pike oder?


----------



## Xyz79 (26. Juni 2019)

Bread schrieb:


> Welche Gabel?
> Der sp00n82 hat eine RS Pike oder?


Selva


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Juni 2019)

Bread schrieb:


> Welche Gabel?
> Der sp00n82 hat eine RS Pike oder?


Das war eine Yari bei mir. Aber macht in der Hinsicht ja keinen Unterschied zur Pike oder Lyrik.


----------



## Werratte (26. Juni 2019)

In Ballistol fühlen sich die Neopos offensichtlich pudelwohl. Fühlen sich nach einem Jahr nur härter an.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (26. Juni 2019)

Hab hier noch einen ca. 3 Monate benutzen Neopos ohne Verschleißerscheinungen rum liegen, falls jemand Interesse hat, PN. Benötige ich bei meiner neuen Gabel nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (19. September 2019)

Ich hätte mal gelesen, dass in der EWS teilweise Neopos in Luftfederbeine (natürlich anderer Hersteller) getüftelt wurden.
Hat jemand mal Neopos im Dämpfer probiert?


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (19. September 2019)

Die Neopos funzen am besten bei niedrigen Drücken um 50-60 psi. Bei dänpfertypischen Drücken um 150-250 sind die derart komprimiert, dass die wohl kaum noch etwas bringen


----------



## sp00n82 (19. September 2019)

Stelle ich mir auch nicht optimal vor. Vielleicht mit einem anderen Material, wie dem Sylodyn o.ä.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. September 2019)

Werratte schrieb:


> Fühlen sich nach einem Jahr nur härter an.


Meine haben Verschleißerscheinungen. D.h. ich habe ganz kleine Partikel an der Dichtung des Kolbens. Ich muss mir wohl mal neue bestellen. Sie sollen ja wohl auch nur ein halbes Jahr halten.


----------



## foreigner (21. September 2019)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Die Neopos funzen am besten bei niedrigen Drücken um 50-60 psi. Bei dänpfertypischen Drücken um 150-250 sind die derart komprimiert, dass die wohl kaum noch etwas bringen


Das stimmt auch wieder ...


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. September 2019)

Ich habe jetzt mal eine neue Lieferung von Neopos erhalten und war überrascht, wie klein die doch sind. Ich dachte die beiden die ich aus meiner Selva holte waren 1x neuer und 1x älter. Der eine war um einiges kleiner als der Andere. Was ich aber nicht wusste war, dass der kleine der Richtige war und der große irgendwie aufgequollen war. Wie das passiert ist, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## sp00n82 (28. September 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal eine neue Lieferung von Neopos erhalten und war überrascht, wie klein die doch sind. Ich dachte die beiden die ich aus meiner Selva holte waren 1x neuer und 1x älter. Der eine war um einiges kleiner als der Andere. Was ich aber nicht wusste war, dass der kleine der Richtige war und der große irgendwie aufgequollen war. Wie das passiert ist, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## chorge (11. Oktober 2019)

Meine Neopos sind leider auch aufgequollen! Hab sie nun entfernt... spüre aber halt somit leider auch eine schlechtere Funktion meiner Lyrik - mit zwei Neopos war sie echt top!
Vermutlich mach ich neue rein (einmal im Jahr)


----------



## jack_steel (18. Dezember 2019)

Hat jemand die Dinger schon in einer pre-2017 Fox 36 mit Transferschaft in der Positivkammer verbaut? An und für sich müsste man sie ja auf den Schaft analog zu den Tokens auffädeln können, richtig? Damit würden sie ja auch schön an ihrem Platz unterhalb der Topcap bleiben.


----------



## burn23 (18. Dezember 2019)

Hab nen Neopos in meiner Fox 34 mittels einer langen M5er Schraube an die Tokens gehängt. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass die Schrauben nen langen Schaft hat und der Neopos nicht auf dem Gewinde sich befindet. Funzt prima und man hat keine Krümel in der Luftkammer, weil der Neopos hin und her fliegt und rubbelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack_steel (18. Dezember 2019)

burn23 schrieb:


> Hab nen Neopos in meiner Fox 34 mittels einer langen M5er Schraube an die Tokens gehängt. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass die Schrauben nen langen Schaft hat und der Neopos nicht auf dem Gewinde sich befindet. Funzt prima und man hat keine Krümel in der Luftkammer, weil der Neopos hin und her fliegt und rubbelt.


D.h. hier analog zu den Spacern aufschieben sollte kein Problem sein?


----------



## burn23 (18. Dezember 2019)

Wenn der Durchmesser des Schafts, an dem der Token hängt nicht zu groß ist => JA


----------



## jack_steel (18. Dezember 2019)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wenn der Durchmesser des Schafts, an dem der Token hängt nicht zu groß ist => JA


Wundert mich, dass das tatsächlich noch kein Mensch probiert hat. Hab den ganzen Thread durchkämmt...


----------



## jack_steel (29. Dezember 2019)

Funktioniert!


----------



## burn23 (29. Dezember 2019)

Top ?


----------



## Affekopp (29. Dezember 2019)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Funktioniert!



Für welche Gabel ist das?



burn23 schrieb:


> Hab nen Neopos in meiner Fox 34 mittels einer langen M5er Schraube an die Tokens gehängt. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass die Schrauben nen langen Schaft hat und der Neopos nicht auf dem Gewinde sich befindet. Funzt prima und man hat keine Krümel in der Luftkammer, weil der Neopos hin und her fliegt und rubbelt.



In meiner 34er Fox sind/waren nur clipbare Kunststofftoken. Kannst etwas genauer beschreiben, wie du Token + Schraube + NeoPo an der Kappe befestigt hast?


----------



## jack_steel (29. Dezember 2019)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Für welche Gabel ist das?


Pre 2017 Fox 36. Die hat luftseitig noch den langen Stift für den Druckausgleich zwischen Positiv- und Negativkammer (siehe Foto etwas weiter oben). Auf den Stift werden normalerweise auch die Kunststofftoken aufgeschoben, da die Neopos aber ein Loch haben, kann man diese auch aufschieben. Das Loch muss etwas gedehnt werden, aber dafür rutscht auch nix.


----------



## burn23 (29. Dezember 2019)

@Affekopp 
Ich schraubs mal bei Gelegenheit raus und mach Bilder


----------



## Affekopp (29. Dezember 2019)

burn23 schrieb:


> @Affekopp
> Ich schraubs mal bei Gelegenheit raus und mach Bilder



Danke... 

Ich habe gerade 4 Neopos in meiner Fox34 120mm. Hat aber ab der Mitte bis Ende zu wenig Support. Wollte nun noch einen Original Kuststoff Token hinzufügen und hätte bei der Gelegenheit die Neopos an die „Stange“ genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (29. Dezember 2019)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Danke...
> 
> Ich habe gerade 4 Neopos in meiner Fox34 120mm. Hat aber ab der Mitte bis Ende zu wenig Support. Wollte nun noch einen Original Kuststoff Token hinzufügen und hätte bei der Gelegenheit die Neopos an die „Stange“ genommen.


4 Stück auf 120mm? Du fährst ja fast auf einer Schaumstoff-Feder rum...


----------



## burn23 (29. Dezember 2019)

So, hier noch Bilder. Ich habs sogar einfacher gelöst. Eine Bohrung gesetzt und ne Holzschraube mit langem Schaft genutzt.


----------



## burn23 (29. Dezember 2019)

...das ganze bei 130mm und 90kg. Ich würde wenn auf max. 2 Neopos gehen, bei 4 Neopos und entsprechend langer Schraube/Stab besteht die Gefahr, dass der Kolben anstößt. Am besten messen wie viel Platz noch bei max. Hub übrig bleibt.


----------



## Affekopp (30. Dezember 2019)

Werratte schrieb:


> 4 Stück auf 120mm? Du fährst ja fast auf einer Schaumstoff-Feder rum...



... da ist sogar noch Platz fürn 5ten


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Dezember 2019)

?


----------



## genius50 (10. Januar 2020)

Hi, hat jemand nen link, wo es das top cap tool von formula gibt? Google spuckt nichts brauchbares aus. Oder noch besser gibt es einen Trick ohne das Tool zu kaufen? Zb nimm ne 25 Nuss, Dreh sie ab und es passt. Drehbank etc is vorhanden. 
Danke vorab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (10. Januar 2020)

genius50 schrieb:


> Hi, hat jemand nen link, wo es das top cap tool von formula gibt? Google spuckt nichts brauchbares aus. Oder noch besser gibt es einen Trick ohne das Tool zu kaufen? Zb nimm ne 25 Nuss, Dreh sie ab und es passt. Drehbank etc is vorhanden.
> Danke vorab.


Genau so geht's. Eine Vielzahn-Nuss auf 35mm abdrehen und auch Vorne überdrehen, weil die Fase recht weit in die Nuss ragt und die Verzahnung an der Topcap recht flach ist.


----------



## genius50 (11. Januar 2020)

Und welche Größe bei der Vielzahnnuss?


----------



## Werratte (11. Januar 2020)

H





genius50 schrieb:


> Und welche Größe bei der Vielzahnnuss?


Hab ich schon nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, aber ich glaube, es war eine 28er. Ich schau nachher mal.
EDIT:


----------



## streblov (1. April 2020)

Tomsal schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt lange nach einem Alternativmaterial zu den Neopos-Spacern gesucht und letztendlich auch was gefunden.
> Es handelt sich um Sylodyn. Das Zeug ist nicht ganz billig, aber dafür gut spezifiziert. Das heißt im Vergleich zur Schwimmnudel weiß man auch, welche Eigenschaften das Material hat...
> 
> Kurze Zusammenfassung der Materialeigenschaften:
> ...



Das Sylodyn NE ist gar nicht so einfach zu bekommen. Hab jetzt aber eine Quelle ausfindig gemacht. Würde eine größere Menge bestellen und könnte dann Grundmaterial in der Abmessung 25x25x120mm für 5 Euro plus Versand anbieten. Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. April 2020)

streblov schrieb:


> Das Sylodyn NE ist gar nicht so einfach zu bekommen. Hab jetzt aber eine Quelle ausfindig gemacht. Würde eine größere Menge bestellen und könnte dann Grundmaterial in der Abmessung 25x25x120mm für 5 Euro plus Versand anbieten. Hat jemand Interesse?


Ich würd 1 Block nehmen ?


----------



## oudiaou (1. April 2020)

Ich ebenfalls


----------



## uncle_ffm (1. April 2020)

Wäre auch dabei! 
Danke schon mal!


----------



## freetourer (1. April 2020)

Für mich auch Einen. ?


----------



## joergpraefke (1. April 2020)

Bei hibike ist im Moment das 3er-Set Neopos im Angebot:

3er Neopos € 19,90


----------



## Werratte (2. April 2020)

streblov schrieb:


> Das Sylodyn NE ist gar nicht so einfach zu bekommen. Hab jetzt aber eine Quelle ausfindig gemacht. Würde eine größere Menge bestellen und könnte dann Grundmaterial in der Abmessung 25x25x120mm für 5 Euro plus Versand anbieten. Hat jemand Interesse?


Meine sind frisch, aber ich behalte das auf dem Schirm. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## streblov (20. April 2020)

So, das Material ist da. Wer Interesse hat, bekommt ein Stück Grundmaterial (25x25x120mm) Sylodyn NE für 6,90 Euro (unversicherte Warensendung) oder 9,30 Euro (versichertes Päckchen).


----------



## streblov (20. April 2020)

Hier nun ein paar Bilder von meinem ersten Sylodyn Token (6 cm lang). Das Material ist mal ziemlich fest und lässt sich auch mit einem Teppichmesser nur sehr zäh schneiden. Der Token sieht deshalb auch nicht so richtig schön aus. Ich hab von den Kanten nur so viel abgenommen, damit er locker in die Luftkammer passt. Er ersetzt jetzt zwei RS Token, d.h. er hat in komprimiertem Zustand etwa das gleiche Volumen. Ich hab ihn mit einer dünnen Plakstikplatte und einem Faden am Lufkammerverschluss befestigt. Bin mal gespannt, ob das ganze auch so funktioniert, wie erwartet.


----------



## Ahija (11. Mai 2020)

Ich hab meine Neopos auch seit kurz nach Erscheinung in der Gabel gehabt. Letzte Woche habe ich das Ding demontiert, aus purer Neugierde.
War das bei euch auch so, dass sich das Ding quer in die Luftkammer verkeilt hat? Ich war es vom letzten Mal öffnen so gewohnt, dass man die einfach nach oben rausnehmen kann nachdem die Gabel komprimiert wurde.
Hier habe ich mir fast den Finger gebrochen...

Ist nun rausgeflogen. Sieht auch ziemlich aufgequollen aus, wenn ich mal 2-3 Seiten hier zurückschaue..
Müsste mal schauen ob ich noch einen neuen habe und die mal nebeneinander halten.

Nicht neu, genauso alt, nur deutlich weniger gefahren. Der Linke war der, der sich verkantet hat in der Gabel. Den Rechte habe ich gerade aus der älteren ThirtyFive geholt..
Kaufdatum 04/2018 und auch dann verbaut.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Mai 2020)

Die Dinger werden ja komprimiert, sobald da Druck drauf kommt. Ein Verkeilen ist auch normal und wird auch so im Service Video von Formula beschrieben.


----------



## sp00n82 (11. Mai 2020)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Neopos auch seit kurz nach Erscheinung in der Gabel gehabt. Letzte Woche habe ich das Ding demontiert, aus purer Neugierde.
> War das bei euch auch so, dass sich das Ding quer in die Luftkammer verkeilt hat? Ich war es vom letzten Mal öffnen so gewohnt, dass man die einfach nach oben rausnehmen kann nachdem die Gabel komprimiert wurde.
> Hier habe ich mir fast den Finger gebrochen...
> 
> ...


Yo, so in etwa 
Btw, bei einem Verkeilten hatte ich glaube ich einfach wieder oben zugemacht, etwas Druck drauf, das Rad umgedraut und komprimiert. Dann liegt er zumindest ganz oben und man kann ihn einfach greifen, bzw. vielleicht ist er auch gar nicht mehr verkeilt dann.



sp00n82 schrieb:


>


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Mai 2020)

Häh? Man kann doch auch die Gabel oben aufmachen, komprimieren und damit den Neopo nach oben drücken. Da brauch ich doch nix auf den Kopf stellen.


----------



## FJ836 (12. Mai 2020)

FJ089 schrieb:


> So sieht das ganze jetz bei mir aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 831236
> 
> 1 Fox Token + 1 Neopos sollte für 82kg ganz gut passen.



Ich hab das Problem mit den verkeilten Neopos so gelöst ...


----------



## Ahija (12. Mai 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Häh? Man kann doch auch die Gabel oben aufmachen, komprimieren und damit den Neopo nach oben drücken. Da brauch ich doch nix auf den Kopf stellen.


Das reicht um ranzukommen mit dem Finger, aber rausfallen oder einfach zu entnehmen sind die dann dennoch nicht. Umdrehen halte ich auch nicht für notwendig, aber wenn es geholfen hat.. es führen viele Wege nach Rom.

Derzeit komme ich auch ohne gut zu Recht, spüre in den ersten 2/3 keinen Unterschied und im letzten Drittel habe ich, durch "falsches" CTS derzeit viel zu viel Progression.
Donnerstag soll das goldene kommen. Dann werde ich sicher wieder einen einbauen.


----------



## streblov (13. Mai 2020)

Mit Metall-Schaschlik-Spieß von oben reinpieksen und rausziehen. Ganz einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cabron (30. Oktober 2020)

Hi Leute, hätte jemand noch etwas Sylodyn Material übrig...?


----------



## streblov (30. Oktober 2020)

cabron schrieb:


> Hi Leute, hätte jemand noch etwas Sylodyn Material übrig...?


Ich kann Dir Grundmaterial in der Abmessung 25x25x120mm für 5 Euro plus Versand anbieten.


----------



## MantaHai (27. Juli 2021)

Ich suche auch Sylodyn. 


streblov schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir Grundmaterial in der Abmessung 25x25x120mm für 5 Euro plus Versand anbieten.


Gibt's noch was?


----------



## streblov (27. Juli 2021)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Ich suche auch Sylodyn.
> 
> Gibt's noch was?


ja, siehe PN.


----------



## Themeankitty (9. August 2021)

.


----------

